# aiutaoooo!!!



## Old anonimaitaliana (20 Aprile 2007)

*ciao sono fidanzata da molti anni , fino ad un mese fa credevo che lui era l'uomo della mia vita, poi è successo qualcosa che non avrei mai potuto immaginare.
Io e il mio ragazzo per la pasquetta siamo andati a fare una scampagnata da due nostri amici, praticamente è una coppia che a giugno andranno a sposarsi, lui è il migliore amico del mio ragazzo e lei una mia amica.... praticamente ci siamo scambiati l'indirizzo di msn e cosi io e il migliore amico del mio ragazzo ci siamo iniziati a sentirci in chat.. e da qui è nato tutto, parliamo di noi, ci desideriamo ma sappiamo che la nostra è una storia impossibile,lui fra un po si sposera e io sono fidanzata col suo amico, ma la prossima settimana ci dovremmo incontrare, lui non puo fare a meno di me e io altrettanto, è una situazione molto complicata,non so piu che fare, lui mi ha detto che soffre perchè fra un po si sposerà e quindi è normale che non ci sentiremo piu....ragazzi dopo tantissimi anni passati col mio ragazzo questa è la prima volta che guardo un altro uomo che non sia lui..*


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ciao sono fidanzata da molti anni , *fino ad un mese fa *credevo che lui era l'uomo della mia vita, poi è successo qualcosa che non avrei mai potuto immaginare.
> Io e il mio ragazzo per la pasquetta siamo andati a fare una scampagnata da due nostri amici, praticamente è una coppia che a giugno andranno a sposarsi, lui è il migliore amico del mio ragazzo e lei una mia amica.... praticamente ci siamo scambiati l'indirizzo di msn e cosi io e il migliore amico del mio ragazzo ci siamo iniziati a sentirci in chat.. e da qui è nato tutto, parliamo di noi, ci desideriamo ma sappiamo che la nostra è una storia impossibile,lui fra un po si sposera e io sono fidanzata col suo amico, ma la prossima settimana ci dovremmo incontrare, lui non puo fare a meno di me e io altrettanto, è una situazione molto complicata,non so piu che fare, lui mi ha detto che soffre perchè fra un po si sposerà e quindi è normale che non ci sentiremo piu....ragazzi dopo tantissimi anni passati col mio ragazzo questa è la prima volta che guardo un altro uomo che non sia lui..


Calma e sangue freddo!

Intanto incontrarvi, quando già vi dite (o meglio LUI dice) che dopo il matrimonio non potrete più sentirvi e che mi sa tanto di mettere le mani avanti (da parte di lui), non mi sembra una gran idea!

Che fare? Se è così che ti senti, parla col tuo ragazzo (senza mettere di mezzo l'amico!) di questo disagio, del fatto che evidentemente qualcosa non va come dovrebbe...e inizia a guardarti dentro.

Stai con lui per abitudine? Perchè tanto ormai.... o perchè sei ancora presa da lui?

Se vi incontrate, nel minimo magari lui poi prosegue nel suo progetto matrimoniale e tu resterai col ...cerino in mano! 

Val la pena?

Nel minimo lui, se fosse una persona seria, dovrebbe chiedersi se sta facendo questo passo con i giusti presupposti... (sei sicura che non abbia mai avuto anche altre prima di te mentre stava con la fidanzata? Questo potrebbe esere un indizio non da poco su quanto può valere mettere in gioco!! )


----------



## La Lupa (20 Aprile 2007)

Pasquetta di che anno, gioia?

No, perchè quest'anno era il 9 c.m..

Considerando che oggi è il 20 e *lui non puo fare a meno di me e io altrettanto,* consiglierei un suicidio collettivo.


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (20 Aprile 2007)

*...*

ciao trottolino grazie per avermi risposto, sai tutto quello che hai scritto è tutto vero lo condivido pienamente... Il rapporto col mio ragazzo fino a 2 settimane fa era bellissimo, lo amavo e pesno di amarlo ancora,desideravo sposarmi avere dei figli con lui,poi è arrivato quest altra persona e sono entrata in crisi, lo penso sempre, apetto con ansia che si faccia sera,l'unico momento della giornata che ci sentiamo.Da quello che so anche lui come me non aveva mai provato questi sentimenti per un altra persona, e non l'aveva tradita mai,almeno lui cosi mi dice....
Parliamo spesso del suo futuro matrimonio del fatto che anche lui ora come ora è un po in crisi ma non mi ha detto di certo che non vuole piu sposarsi,ma ne soffriva per questo...
Non penso anche che sia solo una semplice attrazione fisica da parte di lui,perchè era il miglior amico del mio ragazzo e di certo sarei stata l'ultima persona di cui si sarebbe immaginato di pensare non come un amica.....Ogni sera quando ci sentiamo la voglia di incontrarci è fortissima ma ci tratteniamo entrambi,io un po di piu.....la cosa brutta di questa storia è che quando lui si sposera io di sicuro sarà li a vederlo, non so se potro sopportarlo,sopratutto se fra noi due ci sarà qualcosa di piu....
Ho 2 strade da prendere, la mia mente che mi dice che è tutto sbagliato che faccio schifo perchè penso si tradire il  mio ragazzo ... e il mio cuore che mi dice di provarci anche se soffrirò.


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (20 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Pasquetta di che anno, gioia?
> 
> No, perchè quest'anno era il 9 c.m..
> 
> Considerando che oggi è il 20 e *lui non puo fare a meno di me e io altrettanto,* consiglierei un suicidio collettivo.


allora,noi è da un anno che ci sentiamo ma solo come amici, ci confidavamo,parlavamo fino a tardi.Poi abbiamo visto che i nostri sentimenti diventavano sempre piu forti e ho deciso di non sentirlo piu.... Dopo 2 mesi ci siamo rivisti per la pasquetta e da li lui mi ha ricercata ed poi ho scritto gia tutto...
Cmq bel consiglio il tuo...complimenti


----------



## La Lupa (20 Aprile 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> allora,*noi è da un anno che ci sentiamo ma solo come amici, ci confidavamo,parlavamo fino a tardi.Poi abbiamo visto che i nostri sentimenti diventavano sempre piu forti e ho deciso di non sentirlo piu*.... Dopo 2 mesi ci siamo rivisti per la pasquetta e da li lui mi ha ricercata ed poi ho scritto gia tutto...
> Cmq bel consiglio il tuo...complimenti


Stellina, se vuoi dei consigli sensati, vuota il sacco.
Mi pare un dettaglio non troppo trascurabile, questo.


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2007)

Io non ho capito, se la storia dura da un anno ( da pasqua a pasqua, giusto?), dovete proprio aspettare il lancio dei confetti? Non potete fiatare prima?


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (20 Aprile 2007)

*...*

ho svuotato tutto il sacco,vi ho raccontato proprio tutto


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (20 Aprile 2007)

*..*



Iris ha detto:


> Io non ho capito, se la storia dura da un anno ( da pasqua a pasqua, giusto?), dovete proprio aspettare il lancio dei confetti? Non potete fiatare prima?


lo so iris ,abbiamo aspettato troppo, e forse ora è troppo tardi


----------



## La Lupa (20 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non ho capito, se la storia dura da un anno ( da pasqua a pasqua, giusto?), dovete proprio aspettare il lancio dei confetti? Non potete fiatare prima?


Ma non si lanciava il riso, scusa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi dirai... dalle mie parti si lanciano granate...


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> lo so iris ,abbiamo aspettato troppo, e forse ora è troppo tardi


"*Troppo tardi*" lo deve dire uno che esce dalla chiesa sotto braccio alla sposa, e che pensa già ad un'altra donna. Ma come cazzo si fa a rovinarsi la vita in partenza????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io certe cose non riesco davvero a capirle. Ma manco mi ci avvicino...........


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (20 Aprile 2007)

*anonima...*

anonima tu stai farneticando di un qualcosa che e' solo fantasia...e' bello desiderare...ma le cose non vanno mai come credi...incontrarvi la trovo una cosa piuttosto stupida...primo perche' cosi tradiresti ancora di piu' di quanto tu non abbia gia fatto la fducia del tuo ragazzo storico...secondo perche' lui non e' libero...lui ha una neomoglie...stai per lasciare il certo per l'incerto...e la cosa peggiore e' che lo stai facendo cercando di tenere un piede in due scarpe...svegliati anonima...quello che e' nato fra te e questo tipo e' un ottimo feeling di parole....di desideri....la voglia di nuovo...se proprio vuoi fare qualcosa di utile,allora parlane per primo al tuo ragazzo...digli quello che e' successo...questo scaturira' delle reazioni...che coinvolgeranno anche l'altro e la sua non ancora moglie...cosi facendo sarai onesta col tuo ragazzo...e vedrai la reazione dell'altro..che non e' per smontarti i tuoi sogni anonima....ma credo che come vedra' che le cose si mettono male...smentira' qualsiasi tua affermazione...arrivando anche a negare di averti mai chiesto di vedervi...
deciderai tu il da farsi anonima...io per esperienza posso solo dirti...che lasciare la strada vecchia per la nuova va bene...restare nella vecchia strada e ignorare la nuova va bene lo stesso.....ma cercare di percorrere entrambe le strade contemporaneamente...ti portera' alla totale perdizione...tanta fortuna...e' tutto quello che posso augurarti


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (20 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Pasquetta di che anno, gioia?
> 
> No, perchè quest'anno era il 9 c.m..
> 
> Considerando che oggi è il 20 e *lui non puo fare a meno di me e io altrettanto,* consiglierei un suicidio collettivo.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (20 Aprile 2007)

*anonima...*

anonima avevo risposto senza aver letto il resto dopo l'apertura del post....dopo aver letto tutto...il mio consiglio e' quello di lasciare il tuo ragazzo...e sperare che lui lasci la donna che sta per sposare...tu non hai tradito fisicamente il tuo ragazzo...ma mentalmente lo hai fatto piu' volte....e io che sono stato traditore di testa...posso assicurarti che la differenza sta solo nello scambio di fluidi...sii corretta verso chi ti ama ancora come il primo giorno o quasi...almeno cosi avrai meno rimorsi....questo te lo dico per esperienza...


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*secondo me...*



anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ciao trottolino grazie per avermi risposto, sai tutto quello che hai scritto è tutto vero lo condivido pienamente... Il rapporto col mio ragazzo fino a 2 settimane fa era bellissimo, *lo amavo e pesno di amarlo ancora,desideravo sposarmi avere dei figli con lui,poi è arrivato quest altra persona e sono entrata in crisi*, lo penso sempre, apetto con ansia che si faccia sera,l'unico momento della giornata che ci sentiamo.Da quello che so anche lui come me non aveva mai provato questi sentimenti per un altra persona, e non l'aveva tradita mai,almeno lui cosi mi dice....
> Parliamo spesso del suo futuro matrimonio del fatto che anche lui ora come ora è un po in crisi ma non mi ha detto di certo che non vuole piu sposarsi,ma ne soffriva per questo...
> Non penso anche che sia solo una semplice attrazione fisica da parte di lui,perchè era il miglior amico del mio ragazzo e di certo sarei stata l'ultima persona di cui si sarebbe immaginato di pensare non come un amica.....Ogni sera quando ci sentiamo la voglia di incontrarci è fortissima ma ci tratteniamo entrambi,io un po di piu.....la cosa brutta di questa storia è che quando lui si sposera io di sicuro sarà li a vederlo, non so se potro sopportarlo,sopratutto se fra noi due ci sarà qualcosa di piu....
> Ho 2 strade da prendere, la mia mente che mi dice che è tutto sbagliato che faccio schifo perchè penso si tradire il mio ragazzo ... e il mio cuore che mi dice di provarci anche se soffrirò.


secondo me dovresti fare chiarezza (MOLTA!) in te e capire cosa provi x il tuo ragazzo, ovviamente l'amico dovrebbe avere l'accortezza di fare lo stesso visto che tra meno di due mesi si sposa!!!! Poi vi comportate di conseguenza: vi amate? lasciate liberi i vostri attuali compagni di rifarsi una vita senza vivere nella menzogna...perchè è questo che accadrà!
RIFLESSIONE: come fa a cambiare un sentimento d'amore all'improvviso? dici che fino a due settimane fa il tuo rapporto era fantastico...poi arrivato lui, la crisi...mi pare un po' improbabile.


----------



## Old LILA.... (20 Aprile 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> *ciao sono fidanzata da molti anni , fino ad un mese fa credevo che lui era l'uomo della mia vita, poi è successo qualcosa che non avrei mai potuto immaginare.*
> *Io e il mio ragazzo per la pasquetta siamo andati a fare una scampagnata da due nostri amici, praticamente è una coppia che a giugno andranno a sposarsi, lui è il migliore amico del mio ragazzo e lei una mia amica.... praticamente ci siamo scambiati l'indirizzo di msn e cosi io e il migliore amico del mio ragazzo ci siamo iniziati a sentirci in chat.. e da qui è nato tutto, parliamo di noi, ci desideriamo ma sappiamo che la nostra è una storia impossibile,lui fra un po si sposera e io sono fidanzata col suo amico, ma la prossima settimana ci dovremmo incontrare, lui non puo fare a meno di me e io altrettanto, è una situazione molto complicata,non so piu che fare, lui mi ha detto che soffre perchè fra un po si sposerà e quindi è normale che non ci sentiremo piu....ragazzi dopo tantissimi anni passati col mio ragazzo questa è la prima volta che guardo un altro uomo che non sia lui..*


se tra voi c'è stato solamente uno scambio di email se vuoi puoi troncare tutto,se sai che stai sbagliando perchè lo fai? guardati dentro e pensa a quello che vuoi,ma fallo presto,perchè dopo perderai tutto. Chiediti anche cosa vuole lui,se vuole solo una notte da te o sente altro,che senso ha sposarsi se non ama la sua ragazza? al tuo posto eviterei gli appuntamenti con lui


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2007)

Mi chiedo cosa può essere capitato in una scampagnata di 14 giorni fa....
 Eravate già in crisi prima....


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2007)

ops scusate, i puntini, avevo dimenticato, compagni


----------



## Old Angel (20 Aprile 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ciao trottolino grazie per avermi risposto, sai tutto quello che hai scritto è tutto vero lo condivido pienamente... Il rapporto col mio ragazzo fino a 2 settimane fa era bellissimo, lo amavo e pesno di amarlo ancora,desideravo sposarmi avere dei figli con lui,poi è arrivato quest altra persona e sono entrata in crisi, lo penso sempre, apetto con ansia che si faccia sera,l'unico momento della giornata che ci sentiamo.Da quello che so anche lui come me non aveva mai provato questi sentimenti per un altra persona, e non l'aveva tradita mai,almeno lui cosi mi dice....
> * Parliamo spesso del suo futuro matrimonio del fatto che anche lui ora come ora è un po in crisi ma non mi ha detto di certo che non vuole piu sposarsi,ma ne soffriva per questo...*
> Non penso anche che sia solo una semplice attrazione fisica da parte di lui,perchè era il miglior amico del mio ragazzo e di certo sarei stata l'ultima persona di cui si sarebbe immaginato di pensare non come un amica.....Ogni sera quando ci sentiamo la voglia di incontrarci è fortissima ma ci tratteniamo entrambi,io un po di piu.....la cosa brutta di questa storia è che quando lui si sposera io di sicuro sarà li a vederlo, non so se potro sopportarlo,sopratutto se fra noi due ci sarà qualcosa di piu....
> Ho 2 strade da prendere, la mia mente che mi dice che è tutto sbagliato che faccio schifo perchè penso si tradire il  mio ragazzo ... e il mio cuore che mi dice di provarci anche se soffrirò.


Per me ha progetti per il suo addio al celibato


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> ops scusate, i puntini, avevo dimenticato, compagni


Che distratta!!!!! E poi dici a me, dici.
Beh guerriglieri mo' stacco...ci si rivede al campo lunedì mattina.
hasta la victoria...siempre.


----------



## La Lupa (20 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> ops scusate, i puntini, avevo dimenticato, compagni


Hermana, c'è ancora qualche problema con la connessione protetta ma ora dovresti riuscire a leggere tutto...


----------



## La Lupa (20 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che distratta!!!!! E poi dici a me, dici.
> Beh guerriglieri mo' stacco...ci si rivede al campo lunedì mattina.
> hasta la victoria...siempre.


Hasta siempre hermano!


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "*Troppo tardi*" lo deve dire uno che esce dalla chiesa sotto braccio alla sposa, e che pensa già ad un'altra donna. *Ma come cazzo si fa a rovinarsi la vita in partenza*????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Forse perchè il promesso sposo non pensa di rovinarsela ma anzi di essersela pianificata.
x Anonima: la storia di Clessidra è esemplificativa in tal senso.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Forse perchè il promesso sposo non pensa di rovinarsela ma anzi di essersela pianificata.
> x Anonima: la storia di Clessidra è esemplificativa in tal senso.


 
...confermo...cara Anonima,probabilmente in queste email sei già partita con la testa e ti sei innamorata, ma fino a quando lui non si è esposto non hai ammesso a te stessa quello che provavi...Se speri che lui possa cambiare idea sul matrimonio, scordatelo...se vuoi un'avventura buttati, ma poi il rapporto con il tuo ragazzo andrà in crisi definitivamente...
Io questa storia l'ho vissuta e di mesi ne avevamo io e lui...lui ha deciso di sposarsi mentre era "presissimo" da me...io non sapevo nulla della sua decisione...Tu che conosci già quale è la strada che lui ha scelto, quindi valuta...ma non sperare che non vada all'altare solo perchè scoppierà la passione....si è esposto perchè si sente coperto e incanalato nella sua strada...in più sa che tu non puoi svincolarti a breve dal tuo uomo.... 
Attenta!ti faresti del male
un saluto


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> *ciao sono fidanzata da molti anni , fino ad un mese fa credevo che lui era l'uomo della mia vita, poi è successo qualcosa che non avrei mai potuto immaginare.*
> *Io e il mio ragazzo per la pasquetta siamo andati a fare una scampagnata da due nostri amici, praticamente è una coppia che a giugno andranno a sposarsi, lui è il migliore amico del mio ragazzo e lei una mia amica.... praticamente ci siamo scambiati l'indirizzo di msn e cosi io e il migliore amico del mio ragazzo ci siamo iniziati a sentirci in chat.. e da qui è nato tutto, parliamo di noi, ci desideriamo ma sappiamo che la nostra è una storia impossibile,lui fra un po si sposera e io sono fidanzata col suo amico, ma la prossima settimana ci dovremmo incontrare, lui non puo fare a meno di me e io altrettanto, è una situazione molto complicata,non so piu che fare, lui mi ha detto che soffre perchè fra un po si sposerà e quindi è normale che non ci sentiremo piu....ragazzi dopo tantissimi anni passati col mio ragazzo questa è la prima volta che guardo un altro uomo che non sia lui..*


Tronca la tua storia.... quello che è successo a me è stato tremendo....


----------



## Old Compos mentis (20 Aprile 2007)

Ecco la storia dei due confidenti che si accorgono di (diciamo che si creano) una affinità tale da portare al desiderio. Inutile dirti che è suggestione. Non mi crederesti, com'è giusto che sia tra l'altro. 
E a farne da contorno i fidanzati storici. Addirittura confetti bianchi e velo in vista. 
Cara, quel che mi sento di suggerirti è che la cosa migliore da farsi sia lasciare il tuo uomo ed abbandonare l'idea di dar sfogo alla passione alimentata da autosuggestione nei riguardi del promesso sposo.
Quel che credo tu farai, invece, sarà andare all'appuntamento col promesso sposo in perfetta mise trombereccia, con cura della biancheria intima, perché saprai bene che un bacio vi sarà senza dubbio, ma non disdegnerai certo la trombata, qualora se ne prestasse l'occasione. E sentirai di volerlo, sempre più, e piangerai, e ti dispererai, e prenderai in giro quel povero cristo che ti sta accanto, e guarderai con ansia il calendario e la data delle nozze dei novelli sposi infelici.

Ora, o decidi razionalmente secondo la prima opzione che ti ho esposto o accogli pure la seconda ipotesi: in tal caso, però, evita di presentarti il giorno delle nozze (perché vi saranno, e lo sai) in chiesa per sentirti poi pizzicare il sederino dalla voglia di dire <<IO!">> quando il prete, come da rito, chiederà di persone contrarie all'unione dei piccioncini.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*Sono ammirata*

Siete riusciti/e a rispondere seriamente (anche Lupa che mi fa schiattare  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ...ci sentiamo poi di là..ho ricevuto la password  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ).
Se non si parlasse di matrimonio avrei creduto che avesse postato per errore un'adolescente impegnata a verificare le appena scoperte capacità seduttive femminili che stava giocando alla maliarda con un ragazzetto geloso dell'amico che è il cocco della maestra.
Ma sembra che si tratti di adulti


----------



## Verena67 (21 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Tronca la tua storia.... quello che è successo a me è stato tremendo....


 
Tremendo?! HAI FATTO TUTTO TU!
CRESCI!!!


----------



## Bruja (21 Aprile 2007)

*l'ennesima solita storia*

Condivido Trottolino e molto di ciò che hanno detto gli altri.
Suggestione a parte il tuo rapporto è in crisi e va analizzato a fondo, evita di incontrare l'altro perchè servirebbe solo a confonderti di più. Lui è solo la punta di un iceberg che devi scandagliare; è come se viaggiando a lungo, la noia del viaggio di facesse avere un colpo di sonno... lui è quel colpo di sonno che non sarebbe venuto senza i presupposti che tu hai "creduto" fossero rosei!
Quanto all'altro non frequentarlo nè in chat nè dal vivo, trova scuse e, comunque, se chiarirai con il tuo ragazzo, potrai prenderti la famosa pausa per evitare incontri pericolosi di qualunque tipo.  
Se l'altro ha davvero in testa quello che "tu credi" si farà vivo in qalche modo e cambierà la rotta della sua vita! Ma non ci punterei troppo, le parole coistano poco, i fatti costano ad usura!!!
Niente presenza al matrimonio, sarebbe inutile e assurdo......... alla peggio datti malata!
Bruja


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (21 Aprile 2007)

*..*

*questo è sicuro se sara di certo non mi presenterei al suo matrimonio*


----------



## Old giulia (21 Aprile 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> *questo è sicuro se sara di certo non mi presenterei al suo matrimonio*


 
Cosa ci può essere di più facile nel voler per amante un'amica della moglie!!!

Un po' di fantasia x cortesia 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Possibile che nessuno ancora abbia progettato un "tradimento stravagante"!


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (22 Aprile 2007)

*....*

forse perchè non abbiamo programmato niente, è successo e basta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*NO*



anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> forse perchè non abbiamo programmato niente, è successo e basta.


"E' successo!" non lo faccio passare a nessuno. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ogni rapporto di vuole e si decide di viverlo e alimentarlo !
Non hai passato sere a parlare (mi domando poi gli argomenti che dovevi per forza condividere con un altro...) senza renderti conto che stavi costruendo un'intimità ...e lo stesso lui...
Non capita.
Poi uno/a fa quel che vuole, ma tra adulti bisogna assumersi la responsabilità di quello che si fa.
Chissà perché se si ha una relazione tra persone libere nessuna dice che "è capitato".
Mi sembra infantile e deresponsabilizzante un'espressione che si richiama alla "forza del destino" !


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (22 Aprile 2007)

ma in fatti non capita, succede e basta. E non mi sembra neanche molto infantile parlare con una persona,scoprire di avere molte cose in comune, e poi col passar del tempo ti accorgi di non poterne piu fare a meno, non è una cosa voluta, succede anche fra persone libere,non ti svegli un mattino e di punto in bianco ti sei innamorata, non decidi chi amare,succede e basta anche se non lo vuoi..Ora non voglio dire che sono innamorata di questa persona,è una parola grande, ma se non è amore è qualcosa che di sicuro ci si avvicina molto....


----------



## Verena67 (22 Aprile 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ma in fatti non capita, succede e basta. E non mi sembra neanche molto infantile parlare con una persona,scoprire che avete molte cose in comune, e poi col passar del tempo ti accorgi di non poterne piu farne a meno, non è una cosa voluta, e capita anche fra persone libere,non ti svegli un mattino e di punto in bianco ti sei innamorata, non decidi chi amare,succede e basta anche se non lo vuoi..Ora non voglio dire che sono innamorata di questa persona,è una parola grande, ma se non è amore è qualcosa che di sicuro ci si avvicina molto....


 
Auguri Anonima perché vedo un mare oscuro di sofferenza DAVANTI a te se non tronchi immediatamente questa cosa con il futuro sposo. E parlo per esperienza diretta. Mi è già stato detto che ero menagrama, ma tu sei qui per un parere, e te lo do' sinceramente.

Bacio!


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (22 Aprile 2007)

*...*

io ti ringrazio verena per il tuo parere almeno non sei una persona che giudica....
io lo so che continuando a sentirlo aumenterà il mio desiderio verso di lui.
Moltissime volte ho detto questa è l'ultima sera che parlo con lui ora basta devo dimenticarlo, il mio problema infatti è proprio questo non poterne piu fare a meno,ho voglia di sentirlo è piu forte di me,chiamatemi stupida chiamatemi come volete, ma non ci riesco,soffriro molto ,anzi gia soffro oggi per questa situazione e piu passeranno i giorni soffriro ancora di piu, ne sono consapevole di questo,dovrei avere la forza di rinunciare a lui,ma non ci riesco...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*giudizi*



anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> io ti ringrazio verena per il tuo parere almeno non sei una persona che giudica....
> io lo so che continuando a sentirlo aumenterà il mio desiderio verso di lui.
> Moltissime volte ho detto questa è l'ultima sera che parlo con lui ora basta devo dimenticarlo, il mio problema infatti è proprio questo non poterne piu fare a meno,ho voglia di sentirlo è piu forte di me,chiamatemi stupida chiamatemi come volete, ma non ci riesco,soffriro molto ,anzi gia soffro oggi per questa situazione e piu passeranno i giorni soffriro ancora di piu, ne sono consapevole di questo,dovrei avere la forza di rinunciare a lui,ma non ci riesco...


Guarda che io non giudico te, ma il tuo atteggiamento di deresponsabilizzazione e di trascinata dal destino...
Ti stai volontariamente mettendo in una relazione distruttiva che può solo portare dolore a tutti e lo fai compiacendoti della sua ineluttabilità...
Sei concentrata sull'idea di vivere una storia speciale e non consideri assolutamente le conseguenze per le altre persone.
Comunque saremo qui a consolarti quando lo capirai...


----------



## Old dolcenera (22 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che io non giudico te, ma il tuo atteggiamento di deresponsabilizzazione e di trascinata dal destino...
> Ti stai volontariamente mettendo in una relazione distruttiva che può solo portare dolore a tutti e lo fai compiacendoti della sua ineluttabilità...
> Sei concentrata sull'idea di vivere una storia speciale e non consideri assolutamente le conseguenze per le altre persone.
> Comunque saremo qui a consolarti quando lo capirai...


Ti posso dire la mia per esperienza vissuta... cerca di non essere un alibi per lui, lascia che si risolva i dubbi con la sua donna, poi eventualmente intervieni... Se puoi, ovviamente.... Ma forse con un po' di impegno ce la puoi fare...


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> io ti ringrazio verena per il tuo parere almeno non sei una persona che giudica....
> io lo so che continuando a sentirlo aumenterà il mio desiderio verso di lui.
> Moltissime volte ho detto questa è l'ultima sera che parlo con lui ora basta devo dimenticarlo, il mio problema infatti è proprio questo non poterne piu fare a meno,ho voglia di sentirlo è piu forte di me,chiamatemi stupida chiamatemi come volete, ma non ci riesco,soffriro molto ,anzi gia soffro oggi per questa situazione e piu passeranno i giorni soffriro ancora di piu, ne sono consapevole di questo,dovrei avere la forza di rinunciare a lui,ma non ci riesco...


Potresti iniziare a chiederti perchè non ne puoi fare a meno...e perchè proprio di lui!

Col tuo ragazzo non riesci più a parlare? Mollalo!

E' finita la sintonia, la complicità? Mollalo!

Ma devi chiederti se è lui e con lui che non è più come prima o se sei tu ad esser cambiata...e se quel cambiamento è un cambiamento indotto dal promesso sposo o se davvero le tue esigenze siano diverse da qualche tempo fa (parliamo di pochi mesi no?)...
Diversamente, prova a instaurare nuovamente con lui un dialogo onesto, parlagli del tuo disagio, prova a fare a lui le confidenze che ora fai all'altro...
Forse basterà guardarlo ben bene negli occhi per capire cosa è più giusto fare fra le due alternative che ho scritto!

Mi permetto un giudizio severo (forse) : da quel che dici per lui si potrebbe trattare solo (o quasi) di un addio al celibato "trasgressivo"...visto che non mette mai in dubbio di poter cambiar i suoi piani matrimoniali!


----------



## Old simo (22 Aprile 2007)

*Cara Anonima...*



anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ma in fatti non capita, succede e basta. E* non mi sembra neanche molto infantile parlare con una persona,scoprire di avere molte cose in comune, e poi col passar del tempo ti accorgi di non poterne piu fare a meno, non è una cosa voluta, succede anche fra persone libere,non ti svegli un mattino e di punto in bianco ti sei innamorata, non decidi chi amare*,succede e basta anche se non lo vuoi..Ora non voglio dire che sono innamorata di questa persona,è una parola grande, ma se non è amore è qualcosa che di sicuro ci si avvicina molto....


 
Quello che dici è giustissimo! solo che nel vostro caso c'è un piccolissimo neo: lui tra un po' si sposa e tu sei fidanzata da molto! Se non potete fare a meno l'uno dell'altra, mollate quei poveretti e date anche a loro l'opportunità di rifarsi una vita! è cosi' contorta come idea? a me non sembra! Sai purtroppo non si puo' salvare capra e cavoli in queste situazioni!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*quoto*



trottolino ha detto:


> Potresti iniziare a chiederti perchè non ne puoi fare a meno...e perchè proprio di lui!
> 
> Col tuo ragazzo non riesci più a parlare? Mollalo!
> 
> ...


*Anonima, ascolta la saggezza di Trottolino!*


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Anonima, ascolta la saggezza di Trottolino!*
































Feddy è uomo di mondo, ha esperienza e quindi saggezza... ma:
*la saggezza di Trottolino*​ragazze mie non si può proprio leggere  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















​ 

Trottolo torna Feddy ti prego!​


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (22 Aprile 2007)

*....*

ragazzi vi ringrazio per tutti i vostri consigli


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Feddy è uomo di mondo, ha esperienza e quindi saggezza... ma:
> *la saggezza di Trottolino*​ragazze mie non si può proprio leggere
> 
> 
> ...


Ci sto pensando...  ;-))


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ci sto pensando... ;-))


*GRANDE FEDDY*​


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ci sto pensando... ;-))


*GRANDE FEDDY !!!   VIVA FEDDY!!!*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*In effetti*

Si scrive Trottolino, ma io leggo Feddy


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ci sto pensando... ;-))


 
Ehiiiiiii

ben tornatoooo
si dai rimani Feddi per sempre!

trottolino..mi fai venire inmente Minghi...ma daiiiii


----------



## uffa (22 Aprile 2007)

*anonimaitaliana*



anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ragazzi vi ringrazio per tutti i vostri consigli


togli quell'avatar che è abominevole ... ecchecacchio!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2007)

uffa ha detto:


> togli quell'avatar che è abominevole ... ecchecacchio!


Mangiato pesante??!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*Scusate*



mailea ha detto:


> *GRANDE FEDDY !!! VIVA FEDDY!!!*


... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   sto 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   già 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   immaginando  

	
	
		
		
	


	












    Fa  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















    che chiede  

	
	
		
		
	


	












    che fine ha fatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















    Trottolino


----------



## Bruja (22 Aprile 2007)

*anonima....*

Se si valuta veramente quello che dici bisogna concludere che siete due persone al posto sbagliato nel momento giusto.
Come ti è stato detto, non esiste l'ineluttabilità fra due come voi perchè tu sei fidanzata da abbastanza tempo da chiederti come mai hai questa deragliata sentimentale, ed il problema andrebbe affrontato con il tuo fidanzato subito, altro che macerarsi in questo "amore" che credo sia arrivato come il cacio sui mccheroni, e l'altro dovrebbe avere la capacità di essere abbastanza uomo da decidere che senso abbia tenere una situazione come quella che ha con te e sposarsi a abreve.
Non sarà che lui vive una realtà trasgressiva ben diversa dalla tua.... tu tutta fremiti e spleen e lui compiaciuto di questa ultima trasvolata pindarica, per la verità un po' pedestre, almeno nei fatti, prima di entrare nel novero dei mariti ?
Mi spiace di non avere una maggiore solidarietà per le tue pene, ma mi domando cosa induca due persone che ancora non hanno fatto alcun passo irreversibile a struggersi per cose più che rimediabili, solo se ce ne fosse la volontà.  
Un vero amore risolve una situazione come questa, a meno che lo sia solo da una parte, e lo sia soprattutto per voglia di provare certe sensazioni senza mollare la ruota di scorta sentimentale.
Dici che lui diventerà sempre più importante per te... sia pure, e poi??? Credi che lui rischierà, una volta sposato, di avere una storia stabile con te? E se anche accadesse quanto  servirebbe alla solita incognita per farvi scoprire? E tu a questo punto, comunque vada, come la metti con il tuo ragazzo? Tu sai bene che lui non ha in mente un futuro con te, è questa per me la base da cui NON partire perchè non porta da nessuna parte.
Come vedi le priorità non sono i sentimenti che vi oscurano la mente, ma i fatti che prima o poi vi si ritorceranno contro...
Pensaci bene, la strada che stai intraprendendo è in discesa, ma non perchè sia facile, bensì perchè è "sdrucciolevole" più di quanto immagini!!!
Non permettere alle tue pulsioni, in questo caso irragionevoli, di manipolarti la vita..... sai, dubito fortemente che il prossimo novello sposo, per quello che lo riguarda, lo permetterà a te.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

























   dici che sia meglio spiegarglielo???? 
o sarebbe inutile?!?!?!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2007)

*inutile*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> dici che sia meglio spiegarglielo????
> o sarebbe inutile?!?!?!


Secondo me ..ce lo chiede  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Comunque ...
*BENVENUTO NUOVO UTENTE !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*


----------



## Old paco (23 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se si valuta veramente quello che dici bisogna concludere che siete due persone al posto sbagliato nel momento giusto.
> Come ti è stato detto, non esiste l'ineluttabilità fra due come voi perchè tu sei fidanzata da abbastanza tempo da chiederti come mai hai questa deragliata sentimentale, ed il problema andrebbe affrontato con il tuo fidanzato subito, altro che macerarsi in questo "amore" che credo sia arrivato come il cacio sui mccheroni, e l'altro dovrebbe avere la capacità di essere abbastanza uomo da decidere che senso abbia tenere una situazione come quella che ha con te e sposarsi a abreve.
> *Non sarà che lui vive una realtà trasgressiva ben diversa dalla tua.... tu tutta fremiti e spleen e lui compiaciuto di questa ultima trasvolata pindarica, per la verità un po' pedestre, almeno nei fatti, prima di entrare nel novero dei mariti ?*
> Mi spiace di non avere una maggiore solidarietà per le tue pene, ma mi domando cosa induca due persone che ancora non hanno fatto alcun passo irreversibile a struggersi per cose più che rimediabili, solo se ce ne fosse la volontà.
> ...


Terrei molto da conto quelle tue riflessioni. La cosa che più deve far riflettere è il rapporto con il suo fidanzato... Credo che su questo ci sia ben poco da fare ormai. Quando il dubbio si insinua non va più via fino a quando non hai la prova contraria ed allora potrebbe essere troppo tardi


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Secondo me ..ce lo chiede
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Grasssssieeeeeeeee !!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







*


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Fedifrago*

Feddy adesso che hai la tua "giusta collocazione" (almeno come nick), mettiti tranquillo e prendi responsabilmente il ruolo che ti compete quale esperto fedifrago ..... e lascia stare Fa, c'è il caso che la faccenda gli sfugga proprio.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (23 Aprile 2007)

*...*

è da 2 giorni che non lo sento, devo pensare... mi ha mandato un email con scritto mi manchi tanto vorrei essere con te.


----------



## Old simo (23 Aprile 2007)

*Ciao Anonima*



anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> è da 2 giorni che non lo sento, devo pensare... mi ha mandato un email con scritto mi manchi tanto vorrei essere con te.


 
io gli risponderei: ma tu a giugno ti sposi, o sbaglio? quindi non devo mancarti io! 
Simo.


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Già ...*



anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> è da 2 giorni che non lo sento, devo pensare... mi ha mandato un email con scritto mi manchi tanto vorrei essere con te.


Il solito messaggino pret-à-porter; bisognerebbe rispondergli "lascia perdere il condizionale, non ci sei perchè non vuoi....", ma sarebbe tempo perso!
Bruja


----------



## Old grace (23 Aprile 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> è da 2 giorni che non lo sento, devo pensare... mi ha mandato un email con scritto mi manchi tanto vorrei essere con te.


ti hanno già detto molte cose sensate in questo forum, però non posso trattenermi, devo dirlo: è un bastardo!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> io gli risponderei: ma tu a giugno ti sposi, o sbaglio? quindi non devo mancarti io!
> Simo.



Sacrosanto!
Due adulti consenzienti che VOGLIONO stare insieme non hanno bisogno di MANCARSI: lo fanno e basta! Alla luce del sole, dicendo ai rispettivi compagni come stanno le cose. Questo romanticismo PELOSO degli adulteri è vomitevole!!!!

Bacio!


----------



## Old simo (23 Aprile 2007)

*Vere*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Sacrosanto!
> Due adulti consenzienti che VOGLIONO stare insieme non hanno bisogno di MANCARSI: lo fanno e basta! Alla luce del sole, dicendo ai rispettivi compagni come stanno le cose. Questo romanticismo PELOSO degli adulteri è vomitevole!!!!
> 
> Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2007)

*Già*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Sacrosanto!
> Due adulti consenzienti che VOGLIONO stare insieme non hanno bisogno di MANCARSI: lo fanno e basta! Alla luce del sole, dicendo ai rispettivi compagni come stanno le cose. Questo romanticismo PELOSO degli adulteri è vomitevole!!!!
> 
> Bacio!


Ma avessero la scusa di una famiglia, lunga convivenza, figli a cui assicurare serenità...
nulla di nulla ...nessuna scusa...
...


----------



## Old paco (23 Aprile 2007)

*gioco*

Secondo me stanno facendo il gioco dell'ultima occasione e non sono convinti nessuno dei due dei rispettivi rapporti
Paco


----------



## Old simo (23 Aprile 2007)

*Gioco???*



paco ha detto:


> Secondo me stanno facendo il gioco dell'ultima occasione e non sono convinti nessuno dei due dei rispettivi rapporti
> Paco


 
non si gioca con i sentimenti degli altri, se non sono convinti dei loro rapporti lasciassero stare allora...ma ovviamente sarebbe troppo onesto no????


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Secondo me stanno facendo il gioco dell'ultima occasione e non sono convinti nessuno dei due dei rispettivi rapporti
> Paco


Penso che non siano molto convinti manco del loro...


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (24 Aprile 2007)

*...*

è da tre giorni che non lo sto sentendo, sto provando a capire quali sono i miei veri sentimenti, mi manca terribilmente, non so se riuscirò a dimenticarmi di lui, ma ci dovro riuscire lui si sposa e anche se non lo facesse noi non potremmo mai stare assieme,lui è l'amico del mio ragazzo e io l'amica della sua futura sposa.
E' brutto rinunciare a qualcosa a cui tieni veramente e anche molto... ogni giorno mi sento in colpa per il mio lui, e mi sento uno schifo , non è successo niente con il suo amico ma quel niente è molto.


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Aprile 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> è da tre giorni che non lo sto sentendo, sto provando a capire quali sono i miei veri sentimenti, mi manca terribilmente, non so se riuscirò a dimenticarmi di lui, ma ci dovro riuscire lui si sposa e anche se non lo facesse noi non potremmo mai stare assieme,lui è l'amico del mio ragazzo e io l'amica della sua futura sposa.
> E' brutto rinunciare a qualcosa a cui tieni veramente e anche molto... ogni giorno mi sento in colpa per il mio lui, e mi sento uno schifo , non è successo niente con il suo amico ma quel niente è molto.













ma perchè dobbiamo complicarci la vita??

ma chi ti obbliga  a stare col tuo ragazzo? se non sei tu la prima a dare una direzione chiara alla tua vita come puoi pretenderlo dagli altri?


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> è da tre giorni che non lo sto sentendo, sto provando a capire quali sono i miei veri sentimenti, mi manca terribilmente, non so se riuscirò a dimenticarmi di lui, ma ci dovro riuscire lui si sposa e anche se non lo facesse noi non potremmo mai stare assieme,lui è l'amico del mio ragazzo e io l'amica della sua futura sposa.
> E' brutto rinunciare a qualcosa a cui tieni veramente e anche molto... ogni giorno mi sento in colpa per il mio lui, e mi sento uno schifo , non è successo niente con il suo amico ma quel niente è molto.


Se davvero vi amaste, non ci sarebbero ostacoli, si parlerebbe con i rispettivi e si vivrebbe fino in fondo questa storia.

C'è chi rinuncia alla quotidianità con i figli, all'agiatezza,  alle relazioni sociali per vivere il proprio grande amore, ci son re che han rinunciato al trono!

E voi non riuscite ad affrontare i vostri fidanzati?

Fidati è perchè in cuor vostro sapete che non vi è un sentire abbastanza grande!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se davvero vi amaste, non ci sarebbero ostacoli, si parlerebbe con i rispettivi e si vivrebbe fino in fondo questa storia.
> 
> C'è chi rinuncia alla quotidianità con i figli, all'agiatezza, alle relazioni sociali per vivere il proprio grande amore, ci son re che han rinunciato al trono!
> 
> ...


 
Quindi è meglio che restino con due poveretti che senza saperlo e ancor prima di sposarsi si ritrovano ad essere amati per metà....


Non so...


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (24 Aprile 2007)

*....*

ho trovato un altro mes. di lui, fatti viva mi manchi tanto... non capisco perchè mi cerca se poi vuole sposarsi con un altra


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Aprile 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ho trovato un altro mes. di lui, fatti viva mi manchi tanto... non capisco perchè mi cerca se poi vuole sposarsi con un altra


 
perchè è un buffone...renditene conto finchè sei in tempo...

Ma secondo te..una persona seria si comporterebbe così??

Secondo te se uno ha un minimo di maturità manda messaggi d'amore pochi giorni prima di sposarsi??E soprattutto..ma cosa gli imppedisce di agire??

E non cadere nella trappola del ' poverino...avrà difficoltà ad affrontare questa situazione difficile....avrà paura di farla soffrire..'

TUTTE PANZANE!

Se uno vuole...affronta....con consapevolezza.E soprattutto riconoscendo che l'onestà nei confronti di chi ci sta accanto è doverosa.


P.S.: la stessa cosa vale per te.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Quindi è meglio che restino con due poveretti che senza saperlo e ancor prima di sposarsi si ritrovano ad essere amati per metà....
> 
> 
> Non so...


Dererum, per vivere fino in fondo la loro storia NON intendo farsi la trombata, ma di viverla alla luce del sole... chiarendo con i rispettivi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2007)

*Ma è chiaro*



anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ho trovato un altro mes. di lui, fatti viva mi manchi tanto... non capisco perchè mi cerca se poi vuole sposarsi con un altra


Perché può avere la soddisfazione di farsi un'altra!!
Tra l'altro senza dover prendere nessun impegno...
Ma il meglio è che farebbe cornuto il "suo migliore amico" verso il quale chissà quanti rancori cova da anni ...da quando era più bravo in classe o a calcio ...da quando aveva visto che l'aveva più grosso ..da quando si era fatto quella ragazzina che piaceva anche a lui....


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ho trovato un altro mes. di lui, fatti viva mi manchi tanto... *non capisco perchè mi cerca se poi vuole sposarsi con un altra*


Premetto: nudo e crudo !!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perchè ancora non ha trovato alternativa migliore per l'addio al celibato!!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dererum, per vivere fino in fondo la loro storia NON intendo farsi la trombata, ma di viverla alla luce del sole... chiarendo con i rispettivi!


 
Ho capito, scusa.

Ma mi pare evidente che non solo il sentimento verso anonima sia superficiale...ma lo è ancora di più quello verso la futura moglie.

Quindi il problema non è tanto : non lascia lei per anonima...il problema è : ma che ci sta a fare con sta poveretta??

Ma perchè non le risparmia questa esperienza e nonle concede di trovarsi un uomo che la ami veramente???

La risposta? 

E' un egoista.Di prima categoria.Non rinuncia a nulla.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2007)

*Tu non hai capito*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ho capito, scusa.
> 
> Ma mi pare evidente che non solo il sentimento verso anonima sia superficiale...ma lo è ancora di più quello verso la futura moglie.
> 
> ...


Dererum ..nonostante la tua esperienza e le molte sul forum non hai ancora capito che per un uomo non è inconciliabile progettare la vita con una e pensare che sia piacevole far sesso con un'altra.
L'ha spiegato bene Feddy: è un addio al celibato!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dererum ..nonostante la tua esperienza e le molte sul forum non hai ancora capito che per un uomo non è inconciliabile progettare la vita con una e pensare che sia piacevole far sesso con un'altra.
> L'ha spiegato bene Feddy: è un addio al celibato!


 
Il fatto è che ho capito bene!

Ed è una cosa che mi fa imbestialire
E' puro egoismo.Il voler avere tutto...senza pensare all'altro..

Solo perchè sa di non essere scoperto...o perchè sa che anche scoperto magari lo si perdona....


Capisci ora quale è la fonte primaria della mia rabbia??

Capisci perchè non sono riuscita a frenarmi dal dirlo a lei???

Peccato che lei se lo sia tenuto...sto figlio di ndrocchia..


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Il fatto è che ho capito bene!
> 
> Ed è una cosa che mi fa imbestialire
> E' puro egoismo.Il voler avere tutto...senza pensare all'altro..
> ...


 
Bene..ora ritorno nei ranghi..


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (24 Aprile 2007)

*............*

l ho mollato..basta non voglio piu sentirlo.......


----------



## Bruja (24 Aprile 2007)

*anonima*



anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> l ho mollato..basta non voglio piu sentirlo.......


Ecco la frase più saggia che hai scritto fino ad ora! 
Non sò se sia pseudoamore (l'amore si rivela diversamente), voglia di addio al celibato o speranza che dopo l'addio ci sia spazio per una scontata relazione clandestina che dell'amore ha solo la patinatura superficiale, ma di una cosa posso dirti di aver sempre avuto ribrezzo... della capacità di certe persone di ammantare le loro personali esigenze con l'aura di sublimi sentimenti e di dolorosa sofferenza.
Non aveva obblighi se non quella della sua fifa e del suo tornaconto.
Siccome sò che non sono finiti i messaggi da parte sua, rammenta che poteva tranquillamente prendere la sua futura sposa e dire come stavano le cose ed affrontare il tuo ragazzo, magari con te a fianco, e dimostrare di essere un uomo corretto e maturo.
La sincerità a volte costa molto, ma spesso rende più di quanto sia costata.... ma lui è di altra stoffa.
Credimi, se non lo sentirai più sarà solo guadagno per te.
Bruja


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (24 Aprile 2007)

*...*

ieri sera l'ho sentito è stata una nottata straziante,con moltissima fatica credetemi ma gli ho detto addio per sempre, gli ho detto ci vedremo con i nostri fidanzati quando capiterà...lui mi ha detto di volermi veramente bene di tenerci veramente a me, a suo malgrado ha acettato la mia decisione...
sarà dura passare le prossime notti senza sentirlo piu,senza le sue parole,ma è stato meglio cosi, se gia oggi sto cosi male figuriamoci se ci incontravamo e succedeva qualcosa d importante...spero solo che riusciro a dimenticarlo il prima possibile ora voglio continuare a rispettare come ho sempre fatto in tutti questi anni il mio ragazzo che non si merita di certo tutto questo...ragazzi quando mi sentirò giu, vi scrivero ,questo forum mi fa sfogare un po e in questo momento ne ho proprio bisogno...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (24 Aprile 2007)

*spero...*

Anonima io spero per te,che non ti sia rimasto il gusto del "non aver fatto..." sai...un po' come quando sei in pasticceria e vedi quel pasticcino tanto gustoso e bello a vedersi...aspetti...fai la fila con calma ma intanto l'acquolina alla gola cresce...senti gia la panna morbida....lo zucchero della pastafrolla...ma poi..quando arrivi al banco ed e' il  tuo turno il commesso ti dice che quella pastarella e' gia ordinata e non puoi averla...cosi ti resta l'acquolina.
Poi quando dici che poteva succedere qualcosa di piu' importante....di maggiore spessore...Anonima....ma hai guardato i post che hai scritto?Le risposte che hai scritto...non si perde cosi tanto tempo a scrivere per qualcosa di poca rilevanza...che sia  giusta o sbagliata...che sia un desiderio o poco meno...
Ultimo ma non per importanza...dici che e' meglio fermarti qui perche' il tuo ragazzo non merita questo...e voglio vedere che lo meriti...guarda che anche se non hai fatto nulla con il corpo Anonima...tu hai fatto tutto con la mente...e con la testa hai anche piu' spesso detto dentro te stessa...che forse il tuo ragazzo non e' l'uomo della tua vita,se basta il desiderio di un altro e le sue paroline a farti barcollare...l'hai messo in discussione per qualcosa di non ben definito...e lui di questo non sa nulla...non sa che stava rischiando di precipitare...e che la persona che gli avrebbe dato la spinta decisiva saresti stata proprio tu...quindi aspetta a cantare vittoria...l'orso non l'hai sconfitto...e' solo rinchiuso nella sua riserva di caccia...e poi in giro di orsi come quelli c'e' ne sono tanti Anonima...
ma non e' quello il pericolo maggiore per te...assolutamente...c'e' un altra bestia in agguato...libera...selvaggia...e non ci sono recinti che possono tenerla a bada...ne regole...ed e' nel posto piu' pericoloso....e' dentro di te Anonima...e la puoi chiamare con vari nomi...desiderio...voglia...passione...crudelta'...egoismo...per ora e' stata fermata da quella poca morale che ti e' rimasta...quella stessa morale che pero' adesso che l'atro non ti chiama piu'...che non ti distrae...ti fa sentire il peso di quelle telefonate....di quei momenti passati a leggervi...non hai tradito ma dentro di te ti senti come se l'avessi fatto...e non puoi mentire a te stessa...dentro lo senti...batte forte...non vuole entrare...vuole uscire...a chi la dirai?A noi?A qualche amica fidata?La scriverai su un diario?A chi confesserai quello che intendevi fare per cercare di appianare la tua morale?No Anonima...nessuna persona a cui lo dirai sara' adatta allo scopo...l'unica persona a cui dovresti dirlo perche' questo sia utile e' lui...si si ...il tuo ragazzo....e fino a quando non lo farai quelle serate....quei pensieri...il desiderio ti consumera'...ti dirai che se non glielo dici e' perche' hai paura non della sua reazione...ma perche' hai paura che il tuo desiderio non sia esaurito e non lo sara' mai....e se glielo dici invece....temi che sia appunto slo per svuotarti la coscenza e sperare che torni pulita com'era prima...
sei passata dal castello dei desideri impuri alla stanza della lavanderia...e fra poco ti accorgerai che ci sono macchie che non e' cosi facile lavare via.


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (24 Aprile 2007)

*......*

TurnBackTime hai pienamente ragione in tutto quello che dici,come darti torto, lo so anche io che è cosi..anche se non ho fatto nulla con il corpo so benissimo che con la mente sono andata oltre... di sicuro devo parlarne col mio ragazzo, devo risolvere i problemi con lui...... la cosa brutta di tutta questa storia è che sono sicurissima della decisone che ho preso ma nello stesso tempo mi sento svuotata e triste al solo pensiero di non sentirlo piu, ma devo andare avanti non si puo sempre avere tutto e avvolte bisogna anche saper rinunciare alle cose belle, e io ieri l'ho fatto ho rinunciato per sempre a lui, e inizio , anche se come hai detto tu mi sento la coscenza sporca, a parlare col mio ragazzo..... il mio errore è stato quello di non essermi fermati prima,prima che questa persona sarebbe diventata cosi importante 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e di non risolvere subito i mie problemi (che credevo non avere) con il mio partner, ma lavvolte nella vita si commettono tantissimi errori...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (24 Aprile 2007)

*l'unico...*

l'unico modo per resistere a una tentazione e' cedervi...tu hai ceduto Anonima...adesso sei in parte coscente dell'errore,dico in parte perche' il tuo ragazzo non sa il rischio che ha corso,perche' l'avesse saputo tu adesso non staresti nemmeno qui a scrivere...perche' dovresti fare di tutto e di piu' per fargli capire che c'e' solo lui per te...
ti consiglio di farti portare da lui in un luogo aperto...dove entrambi possiate strillare a piu' non posso...non dire le cose a rate...non lo sopportiamo noi uomini...e' come se cosi facendo cerchi di ricomprare la sua fiducia pezzo per pezzo...preparati a qualche scossone fisico...anche se ti auguro che non si lasci andare alla violenza e ti prenda a schiaffi....forse li meriteresti...ma lo schiaffo di un uomo puo' essere pericoloso per una donna...
e per cortesia Anonima,piantala una buona volta di dire che hai rinunciato...che non sentirlo piu' ti costa fatica...perche' piu' dici cosi piu' fai del male a voi due...sai cosa sarebbe utile perche' tu non senta piu' questo distacco da questa persona?Che il tuo ragazzo ti prenda di forza e ti porti davanti a lui...e gli faccia confessare quello che e' successo.....vedrai come ti passa il desiderio quando sentirai uscire dalla bocca di quell'uomo cosi fascinoso certe parole che stenterai a credere....perche' puoi' giocartici quello che vuoi...se non tutto neghera' buona parte di cio' che vi siete detti...anzi...probabilmente gettera' fango su di te...dicendo che sei stata tu a stuzzicarlo...e che lui da buon amico ha resistito e stava anche pensando di dire tutto a lui...ma non sapeva come fare...perche' sa quanto lui ti ama...e in tutto questo potrebbe anche trovare aiuto dalla sua ragazza nonche' neomogliettina...
Ti auguro di riuscire a parlare al tuo ragazzo di tutti gli scheletri presenti nel tuo armadio...cosi da ritrovare la vostra unione di fiducia...se questo e' il tuo primo errore e lui ti ama davvero ti stringera' forte e ti dara' ancora piu' amore...anche se dovrebbe farti stare sempre sul chi va la...senza farti pesare nulla...ma giochicchiando un po'...anche perche' tu dai per scontato il suo amore...e questo non va bene...ma e' un altro discorso...e il tempo sapra' dare le sue risposte.


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Aprile 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> l'unico modo per resistere a una tentazione e' cedervi...tu hai ceduto Anonima...adesso sei in parte coscente dell'errore,dico in parte perche' il tuo ragazzo non sa il rischio che ha corso,perche' l'avesse saputo tu adesso non staresti nemmeno qui a scrivere...*perche' dovresti fare di tutto e di piu' per fargli capire che c'e' solo lui per te...*
> ti consiglio di farti portare da lui in un luogo aperto...dove entrambi possiate strillare a piu' non posso...non dire le cose a rate...non lo sopportiamo noi uomini...e' come se cosi facendo cerchi di ricomprare la sua fiducia pezzo per pezzo...preparati a qualche scossone fisico...anche se ti auguro che non si lasci andare alla violenza e ti prenda a schiaffi....forse li meriteresti...ma lo schiaffo di un uomo puo' essere pericoloso per una donna...
> e per cortesia Anonima,piantala una buona volta di dire che hai rinunciato...che non sentirlo piu' ti costa fatica...perche' piu' dici cosi piu' fai del male a voi due...sai cosa sarebbe utile perche' tu non senta piu' questo distacco da questa persona?Che il tuo ragazzo ti prenda di forza e ti porti davanti a lui...e gli faccia confessare quello che e' successo.....vedrai come ti passa il desiderio quando sentirai uscire dalla bocca di quell'uomo cosi fascinoso certe parole che stenterai a credere....perche' puoi' giocartici quello che vuoi...se non tutto neghera' buona parte di cio' che vi siete detti...anzi...probabilmente gettera' fango su di te...dicendo che sei stata tu a stuzzicarlo...e che lui da buon amico ha resistito e stava anche pensando di dire tutto a lui...ma non sapeva come fare...perche' sa quanto lui ti ama...e in tutto questo potrebbe anche trovare aiuto dalla sua ragazza nonche' neomogliettina...
> Ti auguro di riuscire a parlare al tuo ragazzo di tutti gli scheletri presenti nel tuo armadio...cosi da ritrovare la vostra unione di fiducia...se questo e' il tuo primo errore e lui ti ama davvero ti stringera' forte e ti dara' ancora piu' amore...anche se dovrebbe farti stare sempre sul chi va la...senza farti pesare nulla...ma giochicchiando un po'...anche perche' tu dai per scontato il suo amore...e questo non va bene...ma e' un altro discorso...e il tempo sapra' dare le sue risposte.


Cosa assolutamente non vera...questa storia ha dimostrato che non c'è solo lui nella sua testa..

Non credi che Anonima dovrebbe prima di tutto capire cosa non va con il suo ragazzo?E pensare che indipendentemente dal fatto che l'altro non abbia lasciato la sua fidanzata, dovrebbe riflettere sulle motivazioni che portano LEI a stare ancora con il suo fidanzato?
Perchè si è sentita attratta da un altro?


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2007)

*TBT*

Non risolverebbe nulla confessare il CHI...è senz'altro più utile indagare il PERCHE'.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (24 Aprile 2007)

*Dererumnatura*

Domande giuste le tue,ma al momento lei non ha fatto fisicamente nulla...se si e' trattenuta sara' pure perche' non c'e' stata la possibilita'(anche se credo che quando lo si voglia davvero la possibilita' la si trova...)
Ha un forte senso di colpa...cosa normalissima...adesso se riuscira' a parlare al suo ragazzo potra' capire dalla sua reazione e dalle sue cosa c'e' ora fra di loro...che mi sembra la cosa piu' importante...quella discussione potra' essere la fine della loro storia o il rinnovo del loro amore...sono tanti anni che stanno insieme Dere...ci si abitua e si da per scontata una persona fino a che non si capisce che se ne trovano poche di persone cosi...parlo per me...credo sia piu' importante capire che valore ha adesso che ha capito di aver sbagliato Anonima,per lei il suo ragazzo...e dopo quello che confessera' capire dalla reazione di lui che valore ha lei ai suoi occhi...capire cos'e' che non va non ha senso...perche' lei non ha mai parlato del suo ragazzo in modo annoiato...e' appunto una storia consolidata negli anni...che come tante altre storie cosi...incappa nel desiderio del nuovo...quindi,prima io chiarirei quello che c'e' da chiarire con la persona a cui devo rispetto...poi da cio' che ne viene fuori capiro' cos'e' che voglio di piu'...resta il fatto secondo me Dere,che per valutare tutto questo lei debba parlare col suo ragazzo...perche' credo che dopo tanti anni la conosca un pochino non pensi?Tanto e' inutile valutare prima cosa c'era con quello...o perche' si e' lasciata andare cosi...quello io l'ho gia inquadrato che tipo e'...e non invidio per nulla la sua donna...ci siamo capiti vero Dere?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (24 Aprile 2007)

*Fedigrafo....*

Non risolvera' nulla...ma dara' la possiblita' a lui di rivalutare il loro rapporto e le sue amicizie...e a lei di liberarsi la coscenza...magari non verra' pulita al 100 x 100,ma almeno una bella sbiancata gliela dara'...qui non stiamo parlando del suo ragazzo...qui stiamo parlando di lei...e' lei che stava perdendo la testa appresso a un deficente...ed e' lei che adesso ha ammesso di avere quello strano senso di angoscia dentro...e quell'angoscia la puo' placare solo dicendo quello che e' successo...e quello che NON E' successo...poi dopo potra' valutare con calma e se lui lo vorra' assieme al suo ragazzo il perche' e il percome...deevo scappare emergenza


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Aprile 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Domande giuste le tue,ma al momento lei non ha fatto fisicamente nulla...se si e' trattenuta sara' pure perche' non c'e' stata la possibilita'(anche se credo che quando lo si voglia davvero la possibilita' la si trova...)
> Ha un forte senso di colpa...cosa normalissima...adesso se riuscira' a parlare al suo ragazzo potra' capire dalla sua reazione e dalle sue cosa c'e' ora fra di loro...che mi sembra la cosa piu' importante...quella discussione potra' essere la fine della loro storia o il rinnovo del loro amore...sono tanti anni che stanno insieme Dere...ci si abitua e si da per scontata una persona fino a che non si capisce che se ne trovano poche di persone cosi...parlo per me...credo sia piu' importante capire che valore ha adesso che ha capito di aver sbagliato Anonima,per lei il suo ragazzo...e dopo quello che confessera' capire dalla reazione di lui che valore ha lei ai suoi occhi...capire cos'e' che non va non ha senso...perche' lei non ha mai parlato del suo ragazzo in modo annoiato...e' appunto una storia consolidata negli anni...che come tante altre storie cosi...incappa nel desiderio del nuovo...quindi,prima io chiarirei quello che c'e' da chiarire con la persona a cui devo rispetto...poi da cio' che ne viene fuori capiro' cos'e' che voglio di piu'...resta il fatto secondo me Dere,che per valutare tutto questo lei debba parlare col suo ragazzo...perche' credo che dopo tanti anni la conosca un pochino non pensi?Tanto e' inutile valutare prima cosa c'era con quello...o perche' si e' lasciata andare cosi...quello io l'ho gia inquadrato che tipo e'...e non invidio per nulla la sua donna...ci siamo capiti vero Dere?


Turn.Mi piace quello che scrivi...ma mi domando perchè MM non applichi lo stesso discorso alla sua vicenda.
Tu ritieni che sua moglie non debba sapere.Questo non è limitare la di lei libertà?E non è comunque un negarle la possibilità di agire, reagire ed essere consapevole??

Io vorrei sempre sapere...che razza di rapporto è quello in cui non c'è trasparenza?
Lei rimarrà sempre esclusa da una cosa molto importante che ti è capitata.

ma questa è solo la mia opinione


----------



## Bruja (24 Aprile 2007)

*indagine interiore...*

Certo è giusto che anonima inizi tutti i percorsi possibili per capire sè stessa e i disagi del suorapporto; ma sarebbe bene che non prendesse troppo sul serio la "disperazione sentimentale" del prossimo sposo, farebbe un errore di valutazione madornale; lui tempo 15 gg. sarà in giro a cercare con chi fare l'addio al celibato.
Non ho letto una frase di rimpianto o di rispetto dispiaciuto per quella povera "capra" che si sta sposando!!!
Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo è giusto che anonima inizi tutti i percorsi possibili per capire sè stessa e i disagi del suorapporto; ma sarebbe bene che non prendesse troppo sul serio la "disperazione sentimentale" del prossimo sposo, farebbe un errore di valutazione madornale; lui tempo 15 gg. sarà in giro a cercare con chi fare l'addio al celibato.
> Non ho letto una frase di rimpianto o di rispetto dispiaciuto per quella povera "capra" che si sta sposando!!!
> Bruja


 
Infatti...di lui dovrebbe fregarsene completamente...


----------



## Old paco (24 Aprile 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> TurnBackTime hai pienamente ragione in tutto quello che dici,come darti torto, lo so anche io che è cosi..anche se non ho fatto nulla con il corpo so benissimo che con la mente sono andata oltre... di sicuro devo parlarne col mio ragazzo, devo risolvere i problemi con lui...... la cosa brutta di tutta questa storia è che sono sicurissima della decisone che ho preso ma nello stesso tempo mi sento svuotata e triste al solo pensiero di non sentirlo piu, ma devo andare avanti non si puo sempre avere tutto e avvolte bisogna anche saper rinunciare alle cose belle, e io ieri l'ho fatto ho rinunciato per sempre a lui, e inizio , anche se come hai detto tu mi sento la coscenza sporca, a parlare col mio ragazzo..... il mio errore è stato quello di non essermi fermati prima,prima che questa persona sarebbe diventata cosi importante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non rovinare il tuo futuro. Se già ti vengono dubbi adesso, figurati più in la cosa potrebbe accadere. Questo lui improvviso è "uno dei tanti uomini del mondo", poi potrebbero esserci degli altri.... Non farti del male, soffri adesso e lavora per il tuo futuro...
Un abbraccio


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (24 Aprile 2007)

*..*

ci rimango male perchè non riesco e non voglio credere che la "disperazione" di lui sia falsa, ieri quando mi parlava sembrava molto sincero stava quasi piangendo figuratevi...
Certo questo mi fa soffrire ancora di piu ma ormai ho preso la mia decisione e an che se dovro e soffro come un cane non tornero indietro. 
un altra cosa non riesco a dire al mio ragazzo di questa storia con lui,non posso farlo, lui è un suo buon amico non so come potrebbe prenderla e rovinerei anche la vita alla sua fidanzata che fra un po deve sposarsi, non è giusto che per i miei errori ci vada di mezzo anche lei,lo so dovevo pensarci prima... 
Oggi parlando col mio ragazzo al telefono mi sentivo un grandissimo vuoto allo stomaco, per tutta questa situazione, avrei voluto sfogarmi......

questo è il testo di una canzone che piu mi rappresenta in questo momento

_non mi dire niente stammi ad ascoltare
sono troppe notti che ci dormo male
tu mi piaci forte tu mi prendi dentro
e non c'è bisogno che ti dica quanto
ma la vita a volte ha i suoi comandamenti
qualche volta da difendere anche con i denti
ti vorrei, ma lo so, non si può
tra di noi, questo no, non si può.
ti sorprenderà  che sia proprio io
che non credo in niente che non credo in dio
a tirare in ballo questi sentimenti
e a tirarmi indietro con te qui davanti
sei la donna del mio amico e a qualunque costo
non possiamo fargli questo non sarebbe giusto
dirsi si, sarebbe facile, ma io no, non posso farcela.
se io fossi in me ti trascinerei qui su questo letto
non ci penserei ne anche per un po' ti farei di tutto
mi innamorerei come forse io non ho fatto ancora
ma non è così noi saremmo noi solo per un ora.
scappa via, scappa via, scappa via
non mi dare il tempo mai di poter cambiare idea.
non si può, non si può, no non si pu o.
scivolarci tra le braccia
e guardarci ancora in faccia non si può.
no non si può.
ti regalerò tutti i miei silenzi
perchè sei per lui più di quanto pensi
è l'amico mio da che sono al mondo
e non saremo noi a buttarlo a fondo
quante volte lui per me è finito a botte
quante donne abbiam diviso quante ne abbiam fatte
ma con te, questo no, non si può. tu per lui, sei di più, tu sei tu.
se io fossi in me non ti chiederei di lasciarmi stare
che ogni volta che ti vedrò con lui mi farò del male
non ti perderò se ti incontrerò in un'atra vita
ma sta volta no anche se lo so che non è finita.
scappa via, scappa via, scappa via.
non si può, non si può, non si può.
scivolarci tra le braccia e guardarci ancora in faccia non si può._​


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Aprile 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ci rimango male perchè non riesco e non voglio credere che la "disperazione" di lui sia falsa,* ieri quando mi parlava sembrava molto sincero stava quasi piangendo figuratevi...*
> Certo questo mi fa soffrire ancora di piu ma ormai ho preso la mia decisione e an che se dovro e soffro come un cane non tornero indietro.
> un altra cosa non riesco a dire al mio ragazzo di questa storia con lui,non posso farlo, lui è un suo buon amico non so come potrebbe prenderla e rovinerei anche la vita alla sua fidanzata che fra un po deve sposarsi, non è giusto che per i miei errori ci vada di mezzo anche lei,lo so dovevo pensarci prima...
> Oggi parlando col mio ragazzo al telefono mi sentivo un grandissimo vuoto allo stomaco, per tutta questa situazione, avrei voluto sfogarmi......
> ...


 
comunque..queste parole sono struggenti..ma non farti trascinare dalla malinconia.
Lui non ha nessun motivo per non risolvere la questione.Se davvero volesse tirar fuori le palle...ma non lo fa...è solo un EGOISTA...che vuole la sua donna e anche te...tutto...

come puoi provare pena per lui??


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sai quante volte ho visto piangere l'uomo con cui ho avuto la mia relazione??
> 
> Talmente tante volte....singhiozzava....
> 
> ...


Permettimi...'na vera disperazione!!!


----------



## Iris (24 Aprile 2007)

Mia nonna diceva: Il 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   pianto frutta....


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Mia nonna diceva: Il
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ricordo la frase di un film, dove una vecchietta diceva a un ragazzotto che si struggeva per la pena dell'amata:

"Se una donna dopo aver fatto l'amore con te piange i motivi possono esser solo due: O piange perchè sa che la sua vita è rovinata, e son lacrime sincere o perchè sa che sta per rovinare la TUA, e son lacrime di coccodrillo!
In entrambi i casi...poi a piangere sarai tu!"


----------



## Bruja (24 Aprile 2007)

*Già*



Iris ha detto:


> Mia nonna diceva: Il
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E' per quello che la mia, scoperte le licenze poetiche sessuali del marito, diceva: "Vada dove gli pare, basta che porti lo stipendio, e al momento giusto la pensione, e se Dio è misericordioso anche la reversibilità!!!"
Era una donna pratica, ma soprattutto, dati i tempi non proprio favorevoli a lle donne, aveva capito la tecnica del "judo psicologico", sfruttare l'energia dell'avversaroio per batterlo!  Santa donna.....
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ricordo la frase di un film, dove una vecchietta diceva a un ragazzotto che si struggeva per la pena dell'amata:
> 
> "Se una donna dopo aver fatto l'amore con te piange i motivi possono esser solo due: O piange perchè sa che la sua vita è rovinata, e son lacrime sincere o perchè sa che sta per rovinare la TUA, e son lacrime di coccodrillo!
> In entrambi i casi...poi a piangere sarai tu!"


 
e com'è che ti è rimasta cosi impressa sta frase?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' per quello che la mia, scoperte le licenze poetiche sessuali del marito, diceva: "Vada dove gli pare, basta che porti lo stipendio, e al momento giusto la pensione, e se Dio è misericordioso anche la reversibilità!!!"
> Era una donna pratica, ma soprattutto, dati i tempi non proprio favorevoli a lle donne, aveva capito la tecnica del "judo psicologico", sfruttare l'energia dell'avversaroio per batterlo! Santa donna.....
> Bruja


 













   magnifica quanto la nipote.


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (2 Maggio 2007)

*....*

questo è un periodo di molta confusione, non so cosa fare,non so in quale strada proseguire, in questi giorni sono successe molte cose, non avevo neanche il coraggio di scriverlo, ma devo parlare con qualcuno.. Ci siamo visti, è stato bellissimo, ci siamo baciati ma niente di piu,è stato veramente un bel momento,pieno di spenzieratezza e tranquillità,e poi di nuovo con la vita di tutti i giorni,il mio ragazzo le nostre solite uscite...ieri l'altra persona mi ha detto che si sta innamorando di me,mi pensa sempre e non vuole piu sposarsi,vuole mandare a monte tutto,tutti i soldi spesi per la casa per il vestito,bomboniere ecc ecc, aspetta solo una mia decisione,la decisione che non so prendere,lasciare il mio ragazzo per vivere questa nostra storia d'amore, io ho paura delle conseguenze che si potrebbero avere,delle reazioni dei nostri rispettivi fidanzati,della gente che non mi guarderà mai piu come prima, gia mi immagino lei è solo una poco di buono lo tradiva col suo migliore amico....non so se riuscirei a sopportare tutto questo, ma quando sto con lui mi sento bene molto bene.... ma non vorrei fosse solo un fuoco di paglia,cioè una storia che si infiamma facilmente ma che si spegne velocemente..Sono fidanzata da molti anni e prima che arrivasse lui lo amavo come il primo giorno,nella mia vita esisteva solo lui,non l'avevo mai tradito neanche col pensiero e invece ora eccomi qua confusa piu che mai...


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> questo è un periodo di molta confusione, non so cosa fare,non so in quale strada proseguire, in questi giorni sono successe molte cose, non avevo neanche il coraggio di scriverlo, ma devo parlare con qualcuno.. Ci siamo visti, è stato bellissimo, ci siamo baciati ma niente di piu,è stato veramente un bel momento,pieno di spenzieratezza e tranquillità,e poi di nuovo con la vita di tutti i giorni,il mio ragazzo le nostre solite uscite...ieri l'altra persona mi ha detto che si sta innamorando di me,mi pensa sempre e non vuole piu sposarsi,vuole mandare a monte tutto,tutti i soldi spesi per la casa per il vestito,bomboniere ecc ecc, aspetta solo una mia decisione,la decisione che non so prendere,lasciare il mio ragazzo per vivere questa nostra storia d'amore, io ho paura delle conseguenze che si potrebbero avere,delle reazioni dei nostri rispettivi fidanzati,della gente che non mi guarderà mai piu come prima, gia mi immagino lei è solo una poco di buono lo tradiva col suo migliore amico....non so se riuscirei a sopportare tutto questo, ma quando sto con lui mi sento bene molto bene.... ma non vorrei fosse solo un fuoco di paglia,cioè una storia che si infiamma facilmente ma che si spegne velocemente..Sono fidanzata da molti anni e prima che arrivasse lui lo amavo come il primo giorno,nella mia vita esisteva solo lui,non l'avevo mai tradito neanche col pensiero e invece ora eccomi qua confusa piu che mai...


A prescindere dalla vostra storia, lui comunque non dovrebbe più sposarsi. Ma come si fa a sposare una donna che non si ama?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tu invece devi prendere una decisione, ma prescindendo da quello che penserà la gente di te. Ma che ti frega di quello che ti dicono dietro? In ogni caso, per la gente, come fai sbagli. E poi, prima che trovi uno che ha il coraggio di dirtelo in faccia...e se anche fosse meglio, li si che puoi reagire. Gli spieghi gentilmente che è il caso si faccia i cazzi suoi.


----------



## Bruja (2 Maggio 2007)

*anonima*



anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> questo è un periodo di molta confusione, non so cosa fare,non so in quale strada proseguire, in questi giorni sono successe molte cose, non avevo neanche il coraggio di scriverlo, ma devo parlare con qualcuno.. Ci siamo visti, è stato bellissimo, ci siamo baciati ma niente di piu,è stato veramente un bel momento,pieno di spenzieratezza e tranquillità,e poi di nuovo con la vita di tutti i giorni,il mio ragazzo le nostre solite uscite...ieri l'altra persona mi ha detto che si sta innamorando di me,mi pensa sempre e non vuole piu sposarsi,vuole mandare a monte tutto,tutti i soldi spesi per la casa per il vestito,bomboniere ecc ecc, aspetta solo una mia decisione,la decisione che non so prendere,lasciare il mio ragazzo per vivere questa nostra storia d'amore, io ho paura delle conseguenze che si potrebbero avere,delle reazioni dei nostri rispettivi fidanzati,della gente che non mi guarderà mai piu come prima, gia mi immagino lei è solo una poco di buono lo tradiva col suo migliore amico....non so se riuscirei a sopportare tutto questo, ma quando sto con lui mi sento bene molto bene.... ma non vorrei fosse solo un fuoco di paglia,cioè una storia che si infiamma facilmente ma che si spegne velocemente..Sono fidanzata da molti anni e prima che arrivasse lui lo amavo come il primo giorno,nella mia vita esisteva solo lui,non l'avevo mai tradito neanche col pensiero e invece ora eccomi qua confusa piu che mai...


 
Te lo dico con tutta la comprensione e l'affetto possibile..............lui si sposa con un'altra........ questo è quanto, il resto sono solo sovrastrutture che puntellano la negazione nei fatti di un amore espresso a chiacchiere!!!
E' frase stucchevole......... ma santa pazienza, volere è potere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (2 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Te lo dico con tutta la comprensione e l'affetto possibile..............lui si sposa con un'altra........ questo è quanto, il resto sono solo sovrastrutture che puntellano la negazione nei fatti di un amore espresso a chiacchiere!!!
> E' frase stucchevole......... ma santa pazienza, volere è potere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bruja


 
Concordo con Bruja (of course) e trovo stucchevole che lui leghi la SUA decisione a TE, alle tue decisioni.
Sta facendo il suo gioco, e tu? Scommetto che decidessi di stare con lui, improvvisamente...."non potrebbe piu' dare quel grosso dolore a quella povera ragazza" 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Scusa, ma una volta fuori da un adulterio (fuori mentalmente) si nota facilissimamente quanto queste storie siano tutte uguali e meschine....

Bacio!


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (2 Maggio 2007)

*..*

quindi voi pensate che mi sta prendendo in giro, e non la lascerebbe mai? non voglio neanche credere che farebbe questo solo per un solo scopo, cmq non sono cretina infatti gli ho detto che deve prendere la sua decisione non basandosi su di me, se è vero quello che dice che è innamorato di me e che non ama piu la sua ragazza allora la dovrebbe lasciare... sono daccordo con voi. E se la lasciasse veramente? io ho una terribile paura di sbagliare..non so piu che fare.


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Concordo con Bruja (of course) e trovo stucchevole che lui leghi la SUA decisione a TE, alle tue decisioni.
> Sta facendo il suo gioco, e tu? Scommetto che decidessi di stare con lui, improvvisamente...."non potrebbe piu' dare quel grosso dolore a quella povera ragazza"
> 
> 
> ...


Occhio, non tutte le storie sono uguali e meschine, Vere. In ogni caso, lui comunque non dovrebbe sposarsi, lei comunque se ne dovrebbe fregare dei pensieri altrui.


----------



## Bruja (2 Maggio 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Occhio, non tutte le storie sono uguali e meschine, Vere. In ogni caso, lui comunque non dovrebbe sposarsi, lei comunque se ne dovrebbe fregare dei pensieri altrui.


Certo ma parlo per me, io non saprei che farmene di uno che dice una cosa, ne fa un'altra e cerca di abbonarsene un'altra ancora..... si chiama tentennare in attesa di cogliere tutti i frutti che cadono!!!
Io ovviamente sono brutta, cattiva e malfidente..............ma stare a 90° mi ha sempre creato dei problemi!
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo ma parlo per me, io non saprei che farmene di uno che dice una cosa, ne fa un'altra e cerca di abbonarsene un'altra ancora..... si chiama tentennare in attesa di cogliere tutti i frutti che cadono!!!
> Io ovviamente sono brutta, cattiva e malfidente..............ma stare a 90° mi ha sempre creato dei problemi!
> Bruja


Se lui ha palle sufficienti per mandare davvero all'aria il matrimonio...una possibilità fossi in lei gliela darei. In ogni caso, e a prescindere da lui...la regola d'oro è imparare a fregarsene dei giudizi altrui. Quindi lei dovrebbe decidere della sua vita senza pensare agli altri.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Occhio, non tutte le storie sono uguali e meschine, Vere. In ogni caso, lui comunque non dovrebbe sposarsi, lei comunque se ne dovrebbe fregare dei pensieri altrui.


 
Ah no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








E' umano innamorarsi di un'altra persona, o anche solo infatuarsi, ma se si STA in un tradimento per un certo periodo di tempo e NON si lascia l'altra persona, non posso non vederci meschinità 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Vorrei dire che il mio è stato un "grande amore", ma la verità è che se non mi fossi imposta io subito, l'altra persona sarebbe andato avanti fino a consunzione, ingannando me, lui stesso e soprattutto i nostri coniugi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ah no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alt, scusa. Non hanno ancora tradito fisicamente nessuno, se ho letto bene. E questo fa loro comunque onore. Puo' capitare un momento della vita in cui si è confusi. Dovrebbero risolvere la situazione, in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (3 Maggio 2007)

*....*

ieri ha lasciato la sua futura moglie,(non ha detto di noi naturalmente),ora sono io a dover prendere una decisione,stare con lui,un ragazzo straordinario dolce,bello,tenero sempre pieno di 1000 attenzioni e di parole dolci,o il mio ragazzo con il quale abbiamo condiviso prprio tutto,esperienze di vita,problemi fino all'esasperazioni,ma siamo sempre andati avanti per ben 8 anni, e ora sarebbe molto difficile per me allontanarmi da lui,dalle nostre amicizie create assieme,alle nostre abitudini di ogni giorno,sono confusa....infatti per 2 giorni non vedrò nessuno dei due...speriamo di saper prendere la decisione che piu mi renda felice, e non dovrò pentirmene....


----------



## Old alessia76 (3 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ieri ha lasciato la sua futura moglie,(non ha detto di noi naturalmente),ora sono io a dover prendere una decisione,stare con lui,un ragazzo straordinario dolce,bello,tenero sempre pieno di 1000 attenzioni e di parole dolci,o il mio ragazzo con il quale abbiamo condiviso prprio tutto,esperienze di vita,problemi fino all'esasperazioni,ma siamo sempre andati avanti per ben 8 anni, e ora sarebbe molto difficile per me allontanarmi da lui,dalle nostre amicizie create assieme,alle nostre abitudini di ogni giorno,sono confusa....infatti per 2 giorni non vedrò nessuno dei due...speriamo di saper prendere la decisione che piu mi renda felice, e non dovrò pentirmene....



ha parlato con lei e mnandato amonte il matrimonio?
io ora farei passare un po' di tempo..per vedere 1 se è realmente così 2non prendere decisioni affrettate

come ti senti??


----------



## La Lupa (3 Maggio 2007)

Ah! Però!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scusa un pò... ma... immagino che ora scoppierà un putiferio, no?

Voglio dire... il tuo fidanzato te l'ha detto?
Immagino... il suo migliore amico che molla la tipa a ridosso del matrimonio è una roba spessa.
Ne parlerete, no?

Come pensi di comportarti con lui?


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> *ieri ha lasciato la sua futura moglie,(non ha detto di noi naturalmente*),ora sono io a dover prendere una decisione,stare con lui,un ragazzo straordinario dolce,bello,tenero sempre pieno di 1000 attenzioni e di parole dolci,o il mio ragazzo con il quale abbiamo condiviso prprio tutto,esperienze di vita,problemi fino all'esasperazioni,ma siamo sempre andati avanti per ben 8 anni, e ora sarebbe molto difficile per me allontanarmi da lui,dalle nostre amicizie create assieme,alle nostre abitudini di ogni giorno,sono confusa....infatti per 2 giorni non vedrò nessuno dei due...speriamo di saper prendere la decisione che piu mi renda felice, e non dovrò pentirmene....


Beh, a prescindere dalla vostra futura possibile storia, ha mostrato carattere. Non ci si sposa se non si è convinti.


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (3 Maggio 2007)

*...*



alessia76 ha detto:


> ha parlato con lei e mnandato amonte il matrimonio?
> io ora farei passare un po' di tempo..per vedere 1 se è realmente così 2non prendere decisioni affrettate
> 
> come ti senti??


si è veramente cosi, mi ha fatto leggere tutti gli sms che lei gli aveva mandato... ..
ha avuto molto carattere,annullare un matrimonio,annullare tutto...mi ha detto che ama me e solo me.....io sono molto confusa,non voglio prendere decisione affrettate per poi pentirmene...


----------



## Old Angel (3 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ieri ha lasciato la sua futura moglie,(non ha detto di noi naturalmente),ora sono io a dover prendere una decisione,stare con lui,un ragazzo straordinario dolce,bello,tenero sempre pieno di 1000 attenzioni e di parole dolci,o il mio ragazzo con il quale abbiamo condiviso prprio tutto,esperienze di vita,problemi fino all'esasperazioni,ma siamo sempre andati avanti per ben 8 anni, e ora sarebbe molto difficile per me allontanarmi da lui,dalle nostre amicizie create assieme,alle nostre abitudini di ogni giorno,sono confusa....infatti per 2 giorni non vedrò nessuno dei due...speriamo di saper prendere la decisione che piu mi renda felice, e non dovrò pentirmene....


Per carità è giusto pensarci...ma per un anno hai dato corda al tipo, mo lui molla tutto (forse è meglio probabilmente non era amore) e ora il tuo lui è dolce bello straordinario?

Intanto dall'altra parte c'è anche una ragazza disperata.....ma pensarci prima no?


----------



## Old alessia76 (3 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> si è veramente cosi, mi ha fatto leggere tutti gli sms che lei gli aveva mandato... ..
> ha avuto molto carattere,annullare un matrimonio,annullare tutto...mi ha detto che ama me e solo me.....io sono molto confusa,non voglio prendere decisione affrettate per poi pentirmene...



si, predni del tempo, ma pensa che lo fai per essere felice, e che tutto poi si chiarirà..


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ieri ha lasciato la sua futura moglie,(non ha detto di noi naturalmente),ora sono io a dover prendere una decisione,stare con lui,un ragazzo straordinario dolce,bello,tenero sempre pieno di 1000 attenzioni e di parole dolci,o il mio ragazzo con il quale abbiamo condiviso prprio tutto,esperienze di vita,problemi fino all'esasperazioni,ma siamo sempre andati avanti per ben 8 anni, e ora sarebbe molto difficile per me allontanarmi da lui,dalle nostre amicizie create assieme,alle nostre abitudini di ogni giorno,sono confusa....infatti per 2 giorni non vedrò nessuno dei due...speriamo di saper prendere la decisione che piu mi renda felice, e non dovrò pentirmene....


 


















sei confusa??adesso...prima apri un thread dicendo che lo ami...che ti fà rabbia il fatto che sposi un'altra...e ora non sai cosa fare....


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Per carità è giusto pensarci...ma per un anno hai dato corda al tipo, mo lui molla tutto (forse è meglio probabilmente non era amore) e ora il tuo lui è dolce bello straordinario?
> 
> Intanto dall'altra parte c'è anche una ragazza disperata.....ma pensarci prima no?


 
esatto...che diamine...


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> esatto...che diamine...


A prescindere da quello ch deciderà lei, ha comunque fatto un bel favore alla futura coppia. Si sposavano e lui non era innamorato. Pensa che vita di merda si prospettava ad entrambi. Meglio, molto meglio, che il matrimonio sia stato abortito prima di nascere.


----------



## Old alessia76 (3 Maggio 2007)

ma non dobbiamo pensare a noi stessi per primo?
quante persone facciamo soffrire anxche senza saperlo?
era meglio che lui sposava una che non amava? che lei resti con il fidanzato solo perchè è da molto che sono insieme? io non credo.. e in questo momento Anomima deve prendere decisoni per lei senza pensare troppo al contorno, che si muove da solo, mi sembra


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A prescindere da quello ch deciderà lei, ha comunque fatto un bel favore alla futura coppia. Si sposavano e lui non era innamorato. Pensa che vita di merda si prospettava ad entrambi. Meglio, molto meglio, che il matrimonio sia stato abortito prima di nascere.


 
Sono d'accordo
infatti lui ha fatto la scelta giusta.comunque
io mi riferisco ora ad anonima......forza...come fai a non sapere cosa vuoi davvero?


----------



## Old Angel (3 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A prescindere da quello ch deciderà lei, ha comunque fatto un bel favore alla futura coppia. Si sposavano e lui non era innamorato. Pensa che vita di merda si prospettava ad entrambi. Meglio, molto meglio, che il matrimonio sia stato abortito prima di nascere.


Beh sinceramente ci vorrebbe anche la sua testimonianza...e magari fra un paio di mesi, il fatto che delle volte bisognerebbe essere più coerenti col le scelte fatte, incontri una persona bella fuori bella dentro e t'innamori dopo 2 giorni ne incontri un altra e alè....non è che a questo mondo c'è una sola anima gemella, il mondo è pieno di belle persone con cui puoi stare bene.......e perdere la testa.


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Maggio 2007)

alessia76 ha detto:


> ma non dobbiamo pensare a noi stessi per primo?
> quante persone facciamo soffrire anxche senza saperlo?
> era meglio che lui sposava una che non amava? che lei resti con il fidanzato solo perchè è da molto che sono insieme? io non credo.. e in questo momento Anomima deve prendere decisoni per lei senza pensare troppo al contorno, che si muove da solo, mi sembra


 
ma chi ha detto il contrario??Partite per la tangente senza capire il senso di quello che si scrive....

Lui ha fatto bene!Anonima può anche pensare di essere una persona adulta e capire cosa vuole della sua vita senza avere pressioni ma per una volta che uno fà una scelta poi c'è sempre l'altra che si tira indietro....mi sembra la storia di bastardo dentro....daiiiii.....


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh sinceramente ci vorrebbe anche la sua testimonianza...e magari fra un paio di mesi, il fatto che delle volte bisognerebbe essere più coerenti col le scelte fatte, incontri una persona bella fuori bella dentro e t'innamori dopo 2 giorni ne incontri un altra e alè....non è che a questo mondo c'è una sola anima gemella, il mondo è pieno di belle persone con cui puoi stare bene.......e perdere la testa.


 
condivido...al 100%

che diamine davvero....


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (3 Maggio 2007)

*.........*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> sei confusa??adesso...prima apri un thread dicendo che lo ami...che ti fà rabbia il fatto che sposi un'altra...e ora non sai cosa fare....


non ho aperto un thread dicendo di essermi innamorata di questa persona...ho detto che stavo iniziando a provare delle forti sensazioni per un altra persona,e questo mi mette in confusione..... ho paura di sbagliare e di essere giudicata da tutti...


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> non ho aperto un thread dicendo di essermi innamorata di questa persona...ho detto che stavo iniziando a provare delle forti sensazioni per un altra persona,e questo mi mette in confusione..... ho paura di sbagliare e *di essere giudicata da tutti*...


 

Devi pensare a quello che vuoi davvero.E basta.Non pensare agli altri.fregatene..

Se hai bisogno di tempo prenditi tempo.ma da sola.Se questa situazione è nata è perchè comunque hai smesso di essere concentrata sul tuo fidanzato.Perchè? questo è quello a cui devi pensare.

Lui ha dimostrato di saper prendere una decisione importante per sè stesso.inutile andare avanti in una cosa in cui non si è convinti.

Fai lo stesso anche tu: prendi una decisione importante per te stessa: pensa solo a te.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> si è veramente cosi, mi ha fatto leggere tutti gli sms che lei gli aveva mandato... ..
> ha avuto molto carattere,annullare un matrimonio,annullare tutto...mi ha detto che ama me e solo me.....io sono molto confusa,non voglio prendere decisione affrettate per poi pentirmene...


 
I miracoli a volte accadono 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come sempre, per persone CONFUSE, mai per donne davvero sicure di sè e dei propri sentimenti 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scusa l'ironia, eh.....


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *I miracoli a volte accadono*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai visto? Ieri sei stata troppo frettolosa...


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Concordo con Bruja (of course) e trovo stucchevole che lui leghi la SUA decisione a TE, alle tue decisioni.
> Sta facendo il suo gioco, e tu? *Scommetto che decidessi di stare con lui, improvvisamente...."non potrebbe piu' dare quel grosso dolore a quella povera ragazza"*
> 
> 
> ...


 
In questo caso è proprio il contrario...guarda un po'....


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2007)

*Scusate eh...*



Angel ha detto:


> Beh sinceramente ci vorrebbe anche la sua testimonianza...e magari fra un paio di mesi, il fatto che delle volte bisognerebbe essere più coerenti col le scelte fatte, incontri una persona bella fuori bella dentro e t'innamori dopo 2 giorni ne incontri un altra e alè....non è che a questo mondo c'è una sola anima gemella, il mondo è pieno di belle persone con cui puoi stare bene.......e perdere la testa.


Miiiiiiiiiiii...ma quanto siete pesanti!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Com'è che si dice? Il male spesso sta nell'occhio di chi guarda?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma scusa angel,  dove la vedi tutta questa incoerenza di anonima?

Da anni ha UN fidanzato (non un marito eh!), che non ha MAI tradito, anche ora che le pare di essere attratta da un altro, si pone mille dilemmi sul male che farà a chi le sta intorno (quelli sul giudizio degli altri sinceramente li ignorerei)...e nessuno le concede di poter esser per lo meno confusa e incerta sul da farsi?

Ovvio che quel sentimento nascente le ha fatto mettere in discussione l'attuale rapporto, ovvio che non avendolo esplorato fino in fondo non sa se è "vitale" di per se stesso o perchè dovuto alla stanchezza o la fine dell'amore del precedente, ovvio che lei stessa non potesse credere a quanto forte potesse essere il sentimento dell'altro fino a una prova concreta che ORA ha ricevuto, ovvio che ora lei si chieda se da parte sua vi è lo stesso spessore nel sentire verso di lui.

Per me dovrebbe cercare di capire se, oltre a lei, vi fossero altri motivi per la fine di quel fidanzamento, ma anche, indipendentemente da ciò, cosa prova veramente lei e cosa lei ritiene irrinunciabile..
Per far questo, starsene un pò per i fatti suoi non sarebbe male. 
Ma la di là di questo consiglio, sinceramente, non vedo cosa le si possa ancora dire!


----------



## Bruja (3 Maggio 2007)

*Fedifrago*

Hai perfettamente ragione!!

Solo che ora sarebbe il caso che anonima si facesse due domandine abbastanza importanti:

1) Se con questo ragazzo con cui è fidanzata non ha avuto una storia sufficiente pregnante da lasciarle il tempo di guardarsi attorno (ergo l'ex novello sposo) nonostante sia uno scrigno di virtù, forse una riflessione seria deve farsela, ma abbastanza alla svelta, perchè il suo fidanzato sta cont nuando a vivere una storia "normale"!!!

2) Il ragazzo che non si sposa, ovviamente vuole concrertizzare qualcosa con lei perchè è lei che ha risvegliato determinate sensazioni. Ha dimostrato le palle di saper prendere una decisione coerente, sarebbe il caso che anonima, senza furia, ma dando comunque una risposta abbastanza prossima, gli faccia capire se lei sarà la sua prossima "possibilità di coppia" o se comunque lei sta con e per sè stessa.  Direi che questa sia una risposta che eticamente dovrebbe dare in tempi accettabilmente brevi proprio per rispetto alla capacità decisionale di lui.


Se poi intende assumente l'atteggiamento in cui l'importante e sempre e solo la propria convenienza e benessere, io sono con lei, ma ci sono adesso non fra mesi di tentennamenti..........

Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2007)

*Ok Bruja..*

Ma vogliamo valutare i tempi?

Anonima è da una decina di giorni che scrive e quello che è successo lo vogliamo riconoscere come nel minimo inaspettato e destabilizzante?

Vogliamo concederle un pò di tempo (ovvio che anche per me questo tempo non significa "mesi")?

Se lui ha fatto la sua scelta perchè straconvinto che c'è lei nel suo cuore, qualche settimana sarebbe sufficente a spegnere questo ardore? Non credo!

E ad Anonima vogliamo concedere (chiarito col suo ragazzo che c'è qualcosa che non funziona più) di approfondire questo rapporto al di fuori del "fascino" della clandestinità e dei momenti "rubati" e sporadici? Per vedere se sarà un crescendo o se si smorzerà in un adagio e senza più brio?

Solo vivendole certe emozioni si riconoscono, non a tavolino o nei pensatoi!


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma vogliamo valutare i tempi?
> 
> Anonima è da una decina di giorni che scrive e quello che è successo lo vogliamo riconoscere come nel minimo inaspettato e destabilizzante?
> 
> ...


Ma hai letto? E' da un anno che si scrive con questo tizio e sente turbamenti per lui!!E' solo da due settimane che ci sono stati seri movimenti...ma comunicano e condividono da un anno....dai ..non prendiamoci in giro....
Riporto qui sotto le frasi di anonima..

'allora,noi è da un anno che ci sentiamo ma solo come amici, ci confidavamo,parlavamo fino a tardi.Poi abbiamo visto che i nostri sentimenti diventavano sempre piu forti e ho deciso di non sentirlo piu.... Dopo 2 mesi ci siamo rivisti per la pasquetta e da li lui mi ha ricercata ed poi ho scritto gia tutto...'


secondo te due persone si 'confidano' , riconoscono i sentimenti ...addirittura lei arriva a non sentirlo più perchè capisce quanto sia pericoloso....e non era già da tempo una situazione ambigua?......poi 2 mesi fà si rivedono e riscoppia la scintilla.....ma il turbamento non è affatto recente.


concordo con Bruja...su tutto


----------



## La Lupa (3 Maggio 2007)

Poi sono anche giovani, nevvero?


----------



## Verena67 (3 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai visto? Ieri sei stata troppo frettolosa...


chissà perché 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Baci!


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> chissà perché
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (3 Maggio 2007)

*Sia chiaro... Feddy*

Non faccio retrospettiva............ anonima prenda tutto il tempo che crede, ma rammenti che nel frattempo due persone aspettano probabilmente SUE decisioni per indirizzare la propria vita.
Si tratta solo di avere sensibilità nel non tenere in ballo un uomo che ha disdetto un matrimonio e di non protrarre un fidanzamento che pare bellissimo, perfetto etc.... ma che ha permesso un'evasione molto sostanziosa.   La libertà di scegliere e di vedere chiaro in sè stessa è sacrosanta, ma rispetti anche quella altrui di non restare legati ad un carro che magari non ha traino...........niente di più o di meno. Se vuole tempo lo prenda ma lo dica anche a che sta aspettando, e ne spieghi le motivazioni! Anche attendere è una libera scelta....
Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (3 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Miiiiiiiiiiii...ma quanto siete pesanti!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'incoerenza è che ora, dopo che lui ha mollato tutto ha serissimi dubbi nel mollare il suo ragazzo...... come già detto non sono bigotto come può sembrare.... anzi non hanno legami matrimoniali sono giovani se si amano è il momento buono per dare una svolta, ed è lei che ha detto che ha un ragazzo bello dolce carino simpatico amici in comune  etc.. etc... ora che il patatrac è fatto mi sembra esageratamente dubbiosa


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (3 Maggio 2007)

*...*



anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> un ragazzo straordinario dolce,bello,tenero sempre pieno di 1000 attenzioni e di parole dolci,


questo è riferito all'altro ragazzo


anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> o il mio ragazzo con il quale abbiamo condiviso prprio tutto,esperienze di vita,problemi fino all'esasperazioni,ma siamo sempre andati avanti per ben 8 anni, e ora sarebbe molto difficile per me allontanarmi da lui,dalle nostre amicizie create assieme,alle nostre abitudini di ogni giorno,....


questo per il mio ragazzo, da premettere che non ho mai scritto che non amo piu il mio ragazzo o che amo il suo amico, quindi non ho illuso di certo nessuno,lui ha preso la sua decisione,forse si è vero sono stata io la causa,ma è meglio cosi,almeno non si è sposato con una persona che non amava... io per lui provo molto affetto,gli voglio un grandissimo bene e gle l'ho anche detto ieri,gli ho spiegato sin da subito che stavo vivendo un momento di grande confusione per i miei sentimenti,per questo voglio rifletterci sopra almeno per un po, non penso proprio che passeranno dei mesi,credo solo che restando sola almeno per 2/3 giorni riuscirò a capire cosa provo realmente per loro... forse come avete detto voi,non ho le p@lle per lasciarlo,perchè mi mancheranno le nostre abitudine,gli amici e tutto quello che facevamo sempre assieme, ma dall'altra parte vorrei vivermi questa bellissima storia (anche se all'inizio con molta calma), come ho gia detto forse mi manca il coraggio di lasciarlo, devo pensarci su,non vorrei prendere una decisione dettata dall'istinto,voglio ragionare col cuore.


----------



## Old Angel (3 Maggio 2007)

Comprendo.....comprendo anche che purtroppo i tradimenti cominciano proprio così


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (4 Maggio 2007)

*...*

ieri è stata una giornata di merd@, pensare e pensare su cosa fare, vedevo il mio ragazzo e mi sentivo male al solo pensiero di quello che avevo provato per un altra persona,lui che mi ama tanto, gli ho anche fatto un piccolo ragionamento sui nostri sentimenti che forse erano cambiati e lui mi ha detto che supereremo tutto assieme e mi ha abbracciato come non aveva mai fatto...Torno a casa "distrutta" e mi chiama l'altro e indovinate che mi dice? vuole riprovarci con la sua futura moglie anche se è innamorato di me, (ma vai a quel paese) mi ha detto che non smettera mai di amarmi ma ieri sera mi ha vista troppo indecisa è gli ho trasmesso molta insicurezza e ha avuto il terrore di restare solo...mma comunque non lo sentiro mai piu, ho cancellato tutti i suoi contatti..basta è finita, e oggi mi sento veramente una merd@...
voi che pensate mi ha preso in giro fino ad ora?


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ieri è stata una giornata di merd@, pensare e pensare su cosa fare, vedevo il mio ragazzo *e mi sentivo male al solo pensiero di quello che avevo provato per un altra persona,lui che mi ama tanto,* gli ho anche fatto un piccolo ragionamento sui nostri sentimenti che forse erano cambiati e lui mi ha detto che supereremo tutto assieme e mi ha abbracciato come non aveva mai fatto...Torno a casa "distrutta" e mi chiama l'altro e indovinate che mi dice? vuole riprovarci con la sua futura moglie anche se è innamorato di me, (ma vai a quel paese) *mi ha detto che non smettera mai di amarmi ma ieri sera mi ha vista troppo indecisa è gli ho trasmesso molta insicurezza e ha avuto il terrore di restare solo*...mma comunque non lo sentiro mai piu, ho cancellato tutti i suoi contatti..basta è finita, e oggi mi sento veramente una merd@...


 
Non puoi stare con una persona per compassione...o perchè non vuoi farlo soffrire...e poi...ti lamenti di cosa fà lui ...ma certo che ti ha vista indecisa....
la mia domanda è : ma come è possibile che i due fidanzati ufficiali non si siano accorti di nulla????E lei ...dopo che lui ha cancellato il matrimonio...se lo riprende???

Mah..


----------



## Bruja (4 Maggio 2007)

*anonima*



anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ieri è stata una giornata di merd@, pensare e pensare su cosa fare, vedevo il mio ragazzo e mi sentivo male al solo pensiero di quello che avevo provato per un altra persona,lui che mi ama tanto, gli ho anche fatto un piccolo ragionamento sui nostri sentimenti che forse erano cambiati e lui mi ha detto che supereremo tutto assieme e mi ha abbracciato come non aveva mai fatto...Torno a casa "distrutta" e mi chiama l'altro e indovinate che mi dice? vuole riprovarci con la sua futura moglie anche se è innamorato di me, (ma vai a quel paese) mi ha detto che non smettera mai di amarmi ma ieri sera mi ha vista troppo indecisa è gli ho trasmesso molta insicurezza e ha avuto il terrore di restare solo...mma comunque non lo sentiro mai piu, ho cancellato tutti i suoi contatti..basta è finita, e oggi mi sento veramente una merd@...
> voi che pensate mi ha preso in giro fino ad ora?


Penso che l'unica persona che ho ammirato nel suo prendere tempo sia stato, leggendone le gesta, Fabio Massimo il Temporeggiatore.......... ma lui era uno stratega non un ominicchio!!!
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (4 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> mma comunque non lo sentiro mai piu, ho cancellato tutti i suoi contatti..basta è finita, e oggi mi sento veramente una merd@...
> voi che pensate mi ha preso in giro fino ad ora?


 
Non è che ti ha presa in giro, era che questo sviluppo era prevedibilissimo. A volte gli uomini usano espressioni "pesanti" che non riflettono la realtà dei fatti: lui ha detto di aver "cancellato" il suo matrimonio, ma ne sei sicura? Aveva davvero detto a tutti - futura moglie compresa - che se ne tirava fuori?! O era stata solo un'IPOTESI di azione non concretizzatasi?
Sai, un uomo che si mette contro futuri suoceri, etc., e poi si tira indietro, fa DUE VOLTE la figura del coglione, per cui mi viene da pensare che lui abbia espresso qualche timido dubbio solo con la fidanzata...e ancora. Probabilissimo che il suo voler cancellare il matrimonio fosse un pio proposito per niente realizzatosi.

Comunque.

Direi che siete stati entrambi ingenui e improvvidi, perché se INSIEME aveste deciso lo sgancio contemporaneo dai rispettivi partner, ora sareste INSIEME (appunto), alla faccia del mondo.

Invece tu hai atteso lui, che ha atteso te, e....guarda un po' tutto torna com'era 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non è questione di "Prendersi in giro", ma l'uomo difficilmente si slancia senza paracadute...e come testimoniano quasi tutte le storie sue questo forum, di solito ANCHE con il paracadute...

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è che ti ha presa in giro, era che questo sviluppo era prevedibilissimo. A volte gli uomini usano espressioni "pesanti" che non riflettono la realtà dei fatti: lui ha detto di aver "cancellato" il suo matrimonio, ma ne sei sicura? Aveva davvero detto a tutti - futura moglie compresa - che se ne tirava fuori?! O era stata solo un'IPOTESI di azione non concretizzatasi?
> Sai, un uomo che si mette contro futuri suoceri, etc., e poi si tira indietro, fa DUE VOLTE la figura del coglione, per cui mi viene da pensare che lui abbia espresso qualche timido dubbio solo con la fidanzata...e ancora. Probabilissimo che il suo voler cancellare il matrimonio fosse un pio proposito per niente realizzatosi.
> 
> Comunque.
> ...


Lo stesso si dice anche delle donne...che difficilmente lasciano un ramo se non ne hanno un altro a cui attaccarsi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





In ogni caso, se veramente lui sta rientrando dopo solo un paio di giorni all'ovile, è una fortuna che tu anonima abbia preso tempo!!
Come scritto, evidentemente non c'era tutto sto gran sentimento di fondo!

In ogni caso resta valido il suggerimento, anche se tutto rientrasse, che una chiarificazione col tuo fidanzato (ok l'abbraccio, ma non risolve sentire che LUI c'è..) sia necessaria... poi vedi tu..


----------



## Verena67 (4 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo stesso si dice anche delle donne...che difficilmente lasciano un ramo se non ne hanno un altro a cui attaccarsi....


per il 70 % intendevo uomo - specie (donna compresa).
Ma per il restante 30 %...diciamo che una certa "prudenza" è tipica maschile 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (4 Maggio 2007)

*...*

io infatti ho perso tempo solo per questo motivo,avevo paura che la sua decisione sarebbe stata affrettata dal momento e non era quello che realmente avrebbe voluto, e infatti si è verificato proprio questo....
*verena ha scritto se sono sicura che lui aveva cancellato il matrimonio*....la risposta è si, ho letto i mess. di lei che lo supplicava di ripensarci e di ripensare al loro matrimonio ed era triste al solo pensiero che lui non la voleva sposare piu.... 
mi ha detto che mi portera sempre con lui nel cuore e non mi dimenticherà mai....
mma....


----------



## Verena67 (4 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> io infatti ho perso tempo solo per questo motivo,avevo paura che la sua decisione sarebbe stata affrettata dal momento e non era quello che realmente avrebbe voluto, e infatti si è verificato proprio questo....
> *verena ha scritto se sono sicura che lui aveva cancellato il matrimonio*....la risposta è si, ho letto i mess. di lei che lo supplicava di ripensarci e di ripensare al loro matrimonio ed era triste al solo pensiero che lui non la voleva sposare piu....
> mi ha detto che mi portera sempre con lui nel cuore e non mi dimenticherà mai....
> mma....


 
Ascolta, un conto è dire alla futura moglie "Non sono pronto", un conto disdire ricevimenti, bomboniere, affrontare i futuri suoceri, etc.

Io penso che lui fosse allo stadio mooooolto iniziale della cosa, e si sia limitato a ventilare qualche dubbio.

Credimi, se la cosa fosse stata pubblica, non sarebbe tornato indietro, pena il fare la figura del coglione davanti a tutti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque, tutto ciò premesso, come la vedi per il futuro?

Indipendentemente da quello che sarà tra te e il tuo fidanzato, posso esortarti a METTERE QUESTO BEL TOMO INDECISO NEL DIMENTICATOIO?

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (4 Maggio 2007)

*...*

grazie verena,sicuramente hai pienamente ragione tu, non era molto sicuro della cosa.... seguirò il tuo consiglio,cercherò di andare avanti,cercherò di non pensarci piu anche se sarà difficile, ma la vita và cosi, non sempre le cose vanno come noi vorremmo, e purtroppo bisogna rassegnarsi...mi ha fatto incavolare quando ieri mi diceva che non mi aveva illusa, che mi ha amata veramente e che la colpa di tutto questo è stata solamente mia,perchè non ho subito preso una decisione, io credo che anche se io avessi preso la decisione di lasciarmi col mio ragazzo lui alla fine avrebbe scelto lei e non me.... perchè se io amo veramente una persona non cambio idea dopo solo un giorno sono tutte cavolate...ma va bene cosi, ho finito di illudermi...ora che so la vera verità posso finalmente guardare avanti.


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> io* infatti ho perso tempo solo per questo motivo,avevo paura che la sua decisione sarebbe stata affrettata dal momento e non era quello che realmente avrebbe voluto, e infatti si è verificato proprio questo....*
> *verena ha scritto se sono sicura che lui aveva cancellato il matrimonio*....la risposta è si, ho letto i mess. di lei che lo supplicava di ripensarci e di ripensare al loro matrimonio ed era triste al solo pensiero che lui non la voleva sposare piu....
> mi ha detto che mi portera sempre con lui nel cuore e non mi dimenticherà mai....
> mma....


 
Ma dai....pure questa adesso......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2007)

*Boh*



anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> grazie verena,sicuramente hai pienamente ragione tu, non era molto sicuro della cosa.... seguirò il tuo consiglio,cercherò di andare avanti,cercherò di non pensarci piu anche se sarà difficile, ma la vita và cosi, non sempre le cose vanno come noi vorremmo, e purtroppo bisogna rassegnarsi...mi ha fatto incavolare quando *ieri mi diceva che non mi aveva illusa, che mi ha amata veramente* e che la colpa di tutto questo è stata solamente mia,perchè non ho subito preso una decisione, io credo che anche se io avessi preso la decisione di lasciarmi col mio ragazzo lui alla fine avrebbe scelto lei e non me.... perchè se io amo veramente una persona non cambio idea dopo solo un giorno sono tutte cavolate...ma va bene cosi, ho finito di illudermi...ora che so la vera verità posso finalmente guardare avanti.


Per me resta un "addio al celibato" con espressione di dubbi per convincerti a "capitolare"...
Nella migliore delle ipotesi un "addio" sentimentale...
Ma anche in questo caso ...lascia aperta una porta ..hai visto mai ..dopo il matrimonio non ci riprovi dicendo che sierasbagliatoquellacheamavaeritumaormainonpuòpiùlasciarla però ...potreste diventare amanti!!
Prossimamente su questi schermi ! A settembre!


----------



## Old giulia (4 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> grazie verena,sicuramente hai pienamente ragione tu, non era molto sicuro della cosa.... seguirò il tuo consiglio,cercherò di andare avanti,cercherò di non pensarci piu anche se sarà difficile, ma la vita và cosi, non sempre le cose vanno come noi vorremmo, e purtroppo bisogna rassegnarsi...mi ha fatto incavolare quando ieri mi diceva che non mi aveva illusa, che mi ha amata veramente e che la colpa di tutto questo è stata solamente mia,perchè non ho subito preso una decisione, io credo che anche se io avessi preso la decisione di lasciarmi col mio ragazzo lui alla fine avrebbe scelto lei e non me....* perchè se io amo veramente una persona non cambio idea dopo solo un giorno sono tutte cavolate...ma va bene* cosi, ho finito di illudermi...ora che so la vera verità posso finalmente guardare avanti.


Con tutta questa confusione Anonima, hai fatto confondere pure me: ma si può sapere CHI veramente ami tu?
Ma smettila di farti seghe mentali... lascia perdere lo sposo (hai ragione P/R è un addio al celibato... anzi quello ha già un futuro assicurato:"moglie e amante")... datti una regolata e se proprio nn riesci ad uscire da questa maledetta confusione... dì tutto al tuo fidanzato... così te le dà ti santa ragione! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma robe da matti! sculacciate ci vogliono... altro che comprensione!

Giulia


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (5 Maggio 2007)

*..*

non penso proprio che abbia un futuro assicurato, moglie e amante, anche perchè ripeto non sono mai voluta andare a letto con lui e non mi ha mai forzata nel decidere di farlo....e poi dopo tutto quello che è successo anche se soffro molto per la sua mancanza non lo rivedro mai piu, almeno da sola.
Io amo il mio ragazzo ma avvolte nella vita capita anche di provare delle forti emozioni per altre persone e non puoi farci niente...non penso non sia capitato mai a nessuno,non penso sia l'unica persona che dovrebbe essere sculacciata come tu dici,io ho fatto una cosa sbagliata o giusta che sia non lo so, e ora sto pagando per questa mia scelta....quindi se proprio dovrei essere "sculacciata" da qualcuno come dici tu, non sarà di certo il mio ragazzo ma me stessa... e gia non preoccuparti ma mi sto massacrando da sola...ciao


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (6 Maggio 2007)

*...*

ragazzi lo so,non mi state sopportando piu 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  questa sera sono molto giu, spero che passi in fretta questo momento, voglio dimenticarmi tutto,non pensare piu a niente e guardare al futuro... avvolte penso che non me ne vada mai una giusta,forse, anzi sarà colpa mia ,che mi butto sempre nelle situazioni anche in quelle piu complicate senza ragionarci su, avvolte ragiono con l'istinto e forse è questo che mi fa sbagliare, ma questa esperienza mi ha fatto capire che avvolte seguire l'istinto non è la cosa migliore, bisogna ragionare con la testa (che non ho usato) ho fatto soffrire molte persone, me stessa illudendomi che forse quella persona mi amava come sempre mi diceva, il mio ragazzo che non sapendo niente si preoccupava nel vedermi sempre triste....basta...soffriro, ma prima o poi passerà ne sono sicura,ci vuole solo tempo e tempo....
Oggi ho incontrato per caso la sua futura moglie e mi ha detto che sarò invitata al suo matrimonio, sono ricaduta in paranoia,non potete immaginare come mi sono sentita,una merd@, lo so,lo so che me ne dovrei fregare,che ho sbagliato....ma sto male e in questo momento credo non mi potrà aiutare nessuno se non me stessa, devo essere io a darmi la forza....la cosa piu brutta è che lui chiama sempre il mio ragazzo per uscire in 4, ma perchè mi domando? che vuole ancora? non lo sa che cosi è peggio,rivederlo sempre non mi fara dimenticare tutto quello che c'è stato.... vabbe vi ho annoiato ancora 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   meglio che vado a dormire...notte a tutti, e grazie mille per il vostro sostegno.....


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ragazzi lo so,non mi state sopportando piu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carissima...nessuno qui è malsopportato ( oddio..un paio di persone mi verrebbero anche in mente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )

Io comunque continuo ad essere convinta che tu debba prendere distanza..da tutti..anche dal tuo fidanzato.A maggiorragione se poi lui per questa amicizia che lo lega all'altro sei costretta a uscire in 4...
Devi Chiarirti le idee con serenità.Sono convinta che col tempo capirai cosa vuoi davvero.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ragazzi lo so,non mi state sopportando piu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inizia a prendere posizione!
Non puoi farti portare dalla corrente, dalla volontà degli altri.
In questo atteggiamento lui dimostra che se frega di come stai tu, di cosa stava (a parole) mettendo in gioco.

Mi da l'impressione di una grande immaturità!
Chiamalo e digli che si peoccupi della futura sposa, che non si sa mai che ti scappi detto qualcosa, in queste tanto richiesate uscite a quattro e che quindi veda lui se è il caso di insistere o meno...

Per il rompere...stai tranquilla e sfogati quanto vuoi, c'è ben di peggio in giro come avrai letto e quelli manco col DDT!!


----------



## Old Angel (6 Maggio 2007)

Secondo me sei stata mooolto fortunata, sei riuscita a fermarti in tempo senza toccare il fondo com'è successo a molti qui dentro, e ti garantisco che è tutt'altro paio di maniche.

Reagisci


----------



## Old giulia (6 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> .
> Io amo il mio ragazzo ma* avvolte nella vita capita anche di provare delle forti emozioni per altre persone e non puoi farci niente...*non penso non sia capitato mai a nessuno,non penso sia l'unica persona che dovrebbe essere sculacciata come tu dici,io ho fatto una cosa sbagliata o giusta che sia non lo so, e ora sto pagando per questa mia scelta....quindi se proprio dovrei essere "sculacciata" da qualcuno come dici tu, non sarà di certo il mio ragazzo ma me stessa... e gia non preoccuparti ma mi sto massacrando da sola...ciao


Guarda che non "capita", non capita mai... una persona se la cerca...
Non te l'ha ordinato il dottore e non ti ha obbligato nessuno a chattare con quello... è stata una tua scelta, non è capitato... TU L'HAI VOLUTO!
Non puoi farci niente? 
No, ora non puoi farci niente... dovevi ragionare allora invece di usare "l'istinto" come dici tu... ma si sa: essre corteggiata, cercata, amata gratifica l'ego... hai peccato di presunzione.
Sei fortunata, sei nel mezzo di un temporale estivo... non conosci la tempesta... e tanto meno lo tsunami.
Cerca invece di prendere coraggio e con determinazione parla al tizio e mettilo di fronte alla realtà: questa cara mia è VITA non un GIOCO.
Continuate a prendere per i fondelli i vostri rispettivi fidanzati, un po' di coerenza cavolo!


----------



## Old Otella82 (6 Maggio 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Guarda che non "capita", non capita mai... una persona se la cerca...
> Non te l'ha ordinato il dottore e non ti ha obbligato nessuno a chattare con quello... è stata una tua scelta, non è capitato... TU L'HAI VOLUTO!
> Non puoi farci niente?
> No, ora non puoi farci niente... dovevi ragionare allora invece di usare "l'istinto" come dici tu... ma si sa: essre corteggiata, cercata, amata gratifica l'ego... hai peccato di presunzione.
> ...


sinceramente... concordo con Giulia.
non sono cose che capitano, insomma, non credo nel destino che ti fa "piovere dal cielo" un uomo o una donna fra le braccia. l'attrazione non capita, e ti dico, se io dai 20 ai 23 anni, con tutti gli ormoni del caso vista la giovane età, non ho trovato un ragazzo, non è perchè sono un catacesso e non mi guardava nessuno, nè perchè mi capitassero davanti solo ragazzi orribili: semplicemente, non ero disposta, mi ero chiusa a riccio dopo una grossa ferita, e nessuno poteva avvicinarmi per più di una serata.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Maggio 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> ma si sa: essre corteggiata, cercata, amata gratifica l'ego... hai peccato di presunzione.


Sostanzialmente è vero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Il tradimento è un atroce peccato di presunzione 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Old uragano (6 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> *ciao sono fidanzata da molti anni , fino ad un mese fa credevo che lui era l'uomo della mia vita, poi è successo qualcosa che non avrei mai potuto immaginare.*
> *Io e il mio ragazzo per la pasquetta siamo andati a fare una scampagnata da due nostri amici, praticamente è una coppia che a giugno andranno a sposarsi, lui è il migliore amico del mio ragazzo e lei una mia amica.... praticamente ci siamo scambiati l'indirizzo di msn e cosi io e il migliore amico del mio ragazzo ci siamo iniziati a sentirci in chat.. e da qui è nato tutto, parliamo di noi, ci desideriamo ma sappiamo che la nostra è una storia impossibile,lui fra un po si sposera e io sono fidanzata col suo amico, ma la prossima settimana ci dovremmo incontrare, lui non puo fare a meno di me e io altrettanto, è una situazione molto complicata,non so piu che fare, lui mi ha detto che soffre perchè fra un po si sposerà e quindi è normale che non ci sentiremo piu....ragazzi dopo tantissimi anni passati col mio ragazzo questa è la prima volta che guardo un altro uomo che non sia lui..*


 
Ragazzi non fater cazzate... il matrimonio è un impegno serio, per la vita. il mio è iniziato con amore e convinzione  e comunque è andato a finire "a schifio"... Figuriamoci ad iniziarlo con questi presupposti. Pensateci bene, non procedete sulle strade ormai incanalate su binari solo per vigliaccheria, solo per paura di dire la verità. Cerca di capire bene quello che hai dentro. Potrebbe essere un'infatuazione passeggera... la chat poi gioca brutti scherzi: mi chiedo: ti sei mai incontrata con questo ragazzo? Ci sei stata con lui? Oppure lo hai idealizzato attraverso un rapporto virtuale? Così come ti ho detto di non procedere per la strada ormai tracciata, così ti dico anche "ma se è solo un'infatuazione non buttare tutto all'aria".  Rifletti, guardati dentro, non entrare nel panico!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Maggio 2007)

*se...*

se ce una cosa che ho imparato e' che in coppia la persona con cui ci si deve confidare per le proprie incertezze non e' l'amico o l'amica...piuttosto che la madre di lei o il padre...a volte si ha la paura che,se si dice quello che si sente dentro a livello di incertezza o altro alla persona che ci ama,rischiamo di perdere quella persona....la verita' e' che piu' tempo facciamo passare a dirglielo e piu' perdiamo quella persona poco a poco...non si tratta di svuotamento di coscenza il confessare di aver pensato a un altro/a...non e' male aver desiderato...e' sbagliato non confidarsi con chi ha diritto ad essere rispettato perche' ci regala parte della sua vita...quando sto con una persona mi piace dividere la coppa di fragole con panna...il primo piatto al ristorante...il divano....la poltroncina...il letto...l'asciugamano....ma divido anche i miei pensieri...anche se so che potrebbero ferirla...perche' ha diritto a sapere cosa mi passa per la testa se questo e' importante...l'aver preso una multa guidando la sua auto e' una cosa su cui posso sorvolare...ma aver cercato il tradimento o averlo desiderato no...di quello se ne deve parlare...perche' nessun altro puo' dirci quello che vogliamo sentire se non la persona con cui stiamo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Maggio 2007)

*perfetto*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> se ce una cosa che ho imparato e' che in coppia la persona con cui ci si deve confidare per le proprie incertezze non e' l'amico o l'amica...piuttosto che la madre di lei o il padre...a volte si ha la paura che,se si dice quello che si sente dentro a livello di incertezza o altro alla persona che ci ama,rischiamo di perdere quella persona....la verita' e' che piu' tempo facciamo passare a dirglielo e piu' perdiamo quella persona poco a poco...*non si tratta di svuotamento di coscienza il confessare di aver pensato a un altro/a...non e' male aver desiderato...e' sbagliato non confidarsi con chi ha diritto ad essere rispettato perche' ci regala parte della sua vita...*quando sto con una persona mi piace dividere la coppa di fragole con panna...il primo piatto al ristorante...il divano....la poltroncina...il letto...l'asciugamano....ma divido anche i miei pensieri...anche se so che potrebbero ferirla...*perche' ha diritto a sapere cosa mi passa per la testa se questo e' importante*...l'aver preso una multa guidando la sua auto e' una cosa su cui posso sorvolare...ma *aver cercato il tradimento o averlo desiderato* no...di quello *se ne deve parlare...perche' nessun altro puo' dirci quello che vogliamo sentire se non la persona con cui stiamo.*


Eviterei solo di dire chi. Anche perché credo non sia rilevante.
Se, in seguito a queste confidenza, invece di fare un salto di qualità, il rapporto finisse avresti la prova che hai provato quei sentimenti perché questa storia doveva finire.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eviterei solo di dire chi. Anche perché credo non sia rilevante.
> Se, in seguito a queste confidenza, invece di fare un salto di qualità, il rapporto finisse avresti la prova che hai provato quei sentimenti perché questa storia doveva finire.


----------



## Bruja (6 Maggio 2007)

*Domanda di prammatica...*

Com'è che una persona che è convinta di avere nel proprio fidanzato l'uomo della vita, si scambia disinvoltamente indirizzo etc. entra in chat con un altro e..... va in crisi?
Questo amico del cuore di lui è il sintomo, vorrei sapere la causa.........  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old giulia (6 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Com'è che una persona che è convinta di avere nel proprio fidanzato l'uomo della vita, si scambia disinvoltamente indirizzo etc. entra in chat con un altro e..... va in crisi?
> Questo amico del cuore di lui è il sintomo, vorrei sapere la causa.........
> 
> 
> ...


Perché no Bru?
Pensa quanto è comodo questo strumento, internet, puoi volare con l'immaginazione senza fare sforzo alcuno se non scrivere qualche parola d'effetto sul monitor.
Chi può contraddirti? nessuno di conosce se non te stessa, puoi raccontare di te ogni cosa e fai capire all'altra persona che sta dall'altra parte forse... ciò che vorresti essere e non effettivamente chi sei.

Il mistero, le parole "studiate" possono darti un'impressione distorta della realtà (chi veramente si nasconde dietro una finestra di una chat qualsiasi trovata nell'etere?).

La causa secondo me è sempre la stessa: gratificazione personale, egoismo, presuzione che non necessariamente nascondo un disagio, spesso fa parte dell'essere umano... tanti narcisi che si specchiono nel lago... e come narciso... cascano nella rete.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Maggio 2007)

*Assolutamente NO!*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> se ce una cosa che ho imparato e' che in coppia la persona con cui ci si deve confidare per le proprie incertezze non e' l'amico o l'amica...piuttosto che la madre di lei o il padre...a volte si ha la paura che,se si dice quello che si sente dentro a livello di incertezza o altro alla persona che ci ama,rischiamo di perdere quella persona....la verita' e' che piu' tempo facciamo passare a dirglielo e piu' perdiamo quella persona poco a poco...non si tratta di svuotamento di coscenza il confessare di aver pensato a un altro/a...non e' male aver desiderato...e' sbagliato non confidarsi con chi ha diritto ad essere rispettato perche' ci regala parte della sua vita...quando sto con una persona mi piace dividere la coppa di fragole con panna...il primo piatto al ristorante...il divano....la poltroncina...il letto...l'asciugamano....*ma divido anche i miei pensieri...anche se so che potrebbero ferirla...perche' ha diritto a sapere cosa mi passa per la testa se questo e' importante...*l'aver preso una multa guidando la sua auto e' una cosa su cui posso sorvolare...ma aver cercato il tradimento o averlo desiderato no...di quello se ne deve parlare...perche' nessun altro puo' dirci quello che vogliamo sentire se non la persona con cui stiamo.


Non concordo affatto con questa visione "mononucleare" 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  .

La ricerca di simbiosi ritengo sia uno dei mali maggiori per una coppia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Solo riconoscendo l'individualità dell'altro ed acccettandola e rispettandola si cresce insieme.
Il rischio è quello della dipendenza, della non autonomia, dell'adagiarsi sull'altro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2007)

*...dipende*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non concordo affatto con questa visione "mononucleare"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sono per l'autonomia mentale.
Ma in questo caso non si parla di simbiosi, ma di rendere partecipe la persona con cui si sta decidendo di costruire una vita comune, che si sono avuti pensieri e condivisioni di emozioni con un'altra persona e di cosa significa questo per la coppia e se certe cose si possono trovare insieme o se è meglio chiudere.


----------



## Old uragano (7 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sono per l'autonomia mentale.
> Ma in questo caso non si parla di simbiosi, ma di rendere partecipe la persona con cui si sta decidendo di costruire una vita comune, che si sono avuti pensieri e condivisioni di emozioni con un'altra persona e di cosa significa questo per la coppia e se certe cose si possono trovare insieme o se è meglio chiudere.


Non sempre però l'altro ha l'intelligenza di apprezzare la sincerità con la quale ti rivolgi a lui. Spesso anche il solo informare l'altro di aver avuto pensieri, sinìgnifica insuinuare in lui il dubbio e minare le basi della stabilità del rapporto... Dipende molto dalla capacità di comprensione di chi ascolta.... In questo caso comunque sono fermamente convinta che qualunque discorso dovrebbe mantenersi sul generico... Fare nomi qui significa mandare a monte un fidanzamento, un matrimonio ed una grande amicizia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2007)

*Beh*



uragano ha detto:


> Non sempre però l'altro ha l'intelligenza di apprezzare la sincerità con la quale ti rivolgi a lui. Spesso anche il solo informare l'altro di aver avuto pensieri, sinìgnifica insuinuare in lui il dubbio e minare le basi della stabilità del rapporto... Dipende molto dalla capacità di comprensione di chi ascolta.... In questo caso comunque sono fermamente convinta che qualunque discorso dovrebbe mantenersi sul generico... Fare nomi qui significa mandare a monte un fidanzamento, un matrimonio ed *una grande amicizia...*


In questo caso grande lo depennerei subito e anche amicizia mi sembra una parola grossa... se si mettesse a chattare con me il marito di un'amica arriverei alla seconda sera e poi gli chiederei di smettere...non coltiverei una cosa contro un'amica!
Questi non sono stati pensieri, fantasie, ma qualcosa che dovrebbe far pensare Anonima di chiudere il fidanzamento, ma, visto che lei non lo vuol fare (e i motivi possono andare dalla validità di fondo del rapporto alla molto meno nobile, ma diffusa, paura di star sola) ha il dovere di chiarire al fidanzato e a se stessa che tipo di rapporto vogliono vivere. SENZA FAR NOMI!


----------



## Old Angel (7 Maggio 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Perché no Bru?
> Pensa quanto è comodo questo strumento, internet, puoi volare con l'immaginazione senza fare sforzo alcuno se non scrivere qualche parola d'effetto sul monitor.
> Chi può contraddirti? nessuno di conosce se non te stessa, puoi raccontare di te ogni cosa e fai capire all'altra persona che sta dall'altra parte forse... ciò che vorresti essere e non effettivamente chi sei.
> 
> ...


Concordo il monitor ti permette di nascondere la tua vera personalità, di soppesare bene le parole che dici e come le dici, so di essere paranoico perchè alla fine torno a parlare della mia storia, ma è l'unica esperienza che ho con 2 cavie che si sono gentilmente offerte per 4 anni ai miei studi, beh anche un pò di anni come operatore in un hub frequentato da 3000 utenti e li vi garantisco che se ne vedevano di tutti i colori, cmque tornando alle mie due cavie, avevo notato che entrambi si erano creati un personaggio, dire differente dalla realtà e ben poca cosa, non dico che si raccontano balle ma...come dire....la mia solita frase...si dicono mezze verità o non complete tutto soppesato nei dettagli è un attimo scrivere pensarci e cancellare tutto tanto dall'altra parte lui o lei aspetta, la rete ti fa diventare superman.....un cavaliere...la donzella in pericolo.....la figona disinibita....[SIZE=-1]Gabriel Pontello[/SIZE]_Ifix, Tcen tcen_





  , alla fine diviene come una droga fino a crederci pure tu, e a quando arriva l'ora di dimostrarlo....ti prendi la mazzata in mezzo alla fronte.
Mi ricordo un paio di anni fa in un gioco online, due avevano cominciato una relazione virtuale erano cotti cotti cotti, innamorati persi...conclusione dopo più di un anno di ....amore virtuale uno dei due tenta il suicidio perchè viene a scoprire che la tizia in realtà.....era un trans


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2007)

*beh*



Angel ha detto:


> Concordo il monitor ti permette di nascondere la tua vera personalità, di soppesare bene le parole che dici e come le dici, so di essere paranoico perchè alla fine torno a parlare della mia storia, ma è l'unica esperienza che ho con 2 cavie che si sono gentilmente offerte per 4 anni ai miei studi, beh anche un pò di anni come operatore in un hub frequentato da 3000 utenti e li vi garantisco che se ne vedevano di tutti i colori, cmque tornando alle mie due cavie, avevo notato che entrambi si erano creati un personaggio, dire differente dalla realtà e ben poca cosa, non dico che si raccontano balle ma...come dire....la mia solita frase...si dicono mezze verità o non complete tutto soppesato nei dettagli è un attimo scrivere pensarci e cancellare tutto tanto dall'altra parte lui o lei aspetta, la rete ti fa diventare superman.....un cavaliere...la donzella in pericolo.....la figona disinibita....[SIZE=-1]Gabriel Pontello[/SIZE]_Ifix, Tcen tcen_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Nessuno è perfetto...*


























Scusa, ma non ho resistito


----------



## Old Angel (7 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Nessuno è perfetto...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


già già


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Maggio 2007)

mah...

per me , entrambi i protagonisti di questa storia hanno le idee confuse .

E sempre a mio modestissimo parere sarebbe meglio che le bocce rimassero assolutamente ferme... e in che senso?

1. SEMPRE CHE, siano reali i sentimenti di questi due ragazzi dovrebbero prendersi un bell'anno sabbatico e farsi una bella crociera per schiarirsi le idee su quello che vogliono...altro che mononucleosi Trottolo e rischio di simbiosi...qui si tratta di mettere in chiaro con se stessi quello che si desidera..e in questo desiderio..ahinoi...abbiamo qualche responsabilità in chi ha affidato a noi, Il suo DESIDERIO.

Non è in gioco una scelta di matrice individuale ma relazionale..cazzorala ma quello si sta per sposare e sente il bisogno di affidare la propria esclusività emotiva ad un'altra persona..ma ci sembra un SEGNALE DA POCO? ammesso che non sia un pirla ovviamente ( e mi scuso con anonima, è una ipotesi )

Idem vale per Anomima... 

Cara amica, io comprendo e plaudo alla scelta che hai fatto di non oltrepassare quel" limite " che avrebbe potuto costituire il punto di non ritorno ( uso il condizionale perchè personalmente non credo che rappresenti lo spartiacque ..tra il prima e un dopo irreversibile ) e proprio per questo desidero dirti che è proprio questo tuo spostamento verso _Altro che ,_ a mio parere potrebbe essere il segnale di allarme...non tanto questo Signore prossimo a nozze.

E' una forte provocazione la mia, ma non potrebbe essere invece , la tua, dipendenza da questa persona alla quale sicuramente vuoi bene...ma che inconsciamente oggi...non ti permette di vivere quello che vorresti davvero? o il segnale di un qualcosa di mancante...che è altrettanto importante... e arriverà il momento in cui ,a mio parere , i nodi torneranno al pettine...garantito ..( qualcuno potrebbe obiettarmi che arriverebbero comnuque..è vero...ma visto che siamo solo a otto anni...vediamo di scavare dentro di noi prima di farci piu' male ancora...piu' alto il lancio dalla finetra e piu' ci si fa male...o no?!!

non ti ho letto, se mi permetti, decisionale fino in fondo...il fatto che tu non abbia ritenuto con forza di poterti sottrarre a quelle uscite a 4.

Il fatto che non risponda al tuo legittimo disagio di andare al matrimonio..forse mi sbaglio ma sembra che qualcosa decida per te...un qualcosa che non ha a che fare con la certezza di un sentimento.

miciola.

ps. e non temere di ammorbare ...siam qui che  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    insieme Te.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mah...
> 
> per me , entrambi i protagonisti di questa storia hanno le idee confuse .
> 
> ...


Ora la palpebra (dopo aver letto rickie poi) cala inesorabile...

Ma ti ho sottolineato ...il tuo sottolineato!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E valuta bene quel SUO e le responsabilità (?) !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Notteeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Maggio 2007)

allora tu tradiresti dicendo _...ma sti cazzi..tanto è lei che desidera me..non io...è affare che non le riguarda se il mio desiderio è spostato altrove..._














  bel collegament...



notteeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2007)

*Feddy ... Micio*

Ma di cosa e chi state parlando?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Maggio 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma di cosa e chi state parlando?


Buongiorno cara....sebbene mi sa che il tuo giorno sia iniziato da parecchie ore...


Trottolo, mi ha fatto osservare -credo-che essendo questo desiderio affare che interessa solo l'emotività affettiva di Anonima, la responsabilità NON la dovrebbe condividere.


Trottolo mi correggerà se ho capito male.


Micia, invece, ritiene che questo atteggiamento da parte di entrambi, questo _spostamento_ della propria sfera emotiva...non per un tempo di una notte..ma reiterata nel tempo ..e capace di mettere "in crisi" entrambi i protagonisti, ha da esse valutata in duo..e non individualmente...l'altro ...dovrebbe avere la possibilità di esserne messo a parte.

 Se la coppia è fondata su una forte capacità comunicativa non si spezza un bel ciufolo...anzi...si rafforza. E se si spezza..è perchè si sarebbe spezzata comunque prima o poi...e questo segnale si sarebbe rivelato ancor piu' rivelatore di un qualcosa che non andava.

E chi ci dice che oltretutto che nessuno dei due partner ( il ragazzo di Anonima e la sposina futura ) non abbia avvertito qualcosa di_ Strano_ nell'altro e ad una qualsiasi domanda interrogativa sia stato risposto con " oh...nulla..caro..sarà lo stress prematrimoniale per l'uno..oppure...il ciclo ormonale...per l'altra..".

Insomma....io un segnale ...cosi forte...NON LO SOTTOVALUTEREI.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2007)

*ora è chiaro*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buongiorno cara....sebbene mi sa che il tuo giorno sia iniziato da parecchie ore...
> 
> 
> Trottolo, mi ha fatto osservare -credo-che essendo questo desiderio affare che interessa solo l'emotività affettiva di Anonima, la responsabilità NON la dovrebbe condividere.
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Maggio 2007)

C'è un fraintendimento di fondo!

Quando tu parlavi di SUO desiderio affidato a noi e responsabilità conseguente ti riferivi alla futura sposina/attuale fidanzato di anonima?

Perchè invece io ho riferito quel SUO desiderio riferito al futuro sposo nei confronti di Anonima.

L'ottica cambia notevolmente nei due casi, anche se io vedo sempre autonomia decisionale nell'instaurare i rapporti (se tu decidi che vuoi stare o avere una relazione con me, lo fai per tua scelta autonoma così come autonomamente deciderai, se io cambio i termini della questione, se accettare tale cambiamento o meno..)..


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Maggio 2007)

*trottoli'..*




> L'ottica cambia notevolmente nei due casi, anche se io vedo sempre autonomia decisionale nell'instaurare i rapporti (se tu decidi che vuoi stare o avere una relazione con me, lo fai per tua scelta autonoma così come autonomamente deciderai, se io cambio i termini della questione, se accettare tale cambiamento o meno..)..


 
Trottolino..ma che stracacchio mi cambio se io non sono messa a parte dei tuo turbamenti amorosi,I" termini" cioè di cui parli .

non comunicarli all'altro , in questo caso, significa negare una realtà, negare all'altro la possibilità di essere messo nella condizione LIBERA E COSCIENTE di scegliere.

ENTRAMBI DEVONO DARSI QUESTA POSSIBILITA'..NON è CHE TU DECIDI DI SCOPARTI UNA E POI ..SE VEDI CHE LA COSA FUNZIONA ALLORA LO COMUNICHI ALL'ALTRA...

Ipotizza per un attimo (* e Anonima mi scuserà* ) che loro abbiano avuto una relazione di carattere sessuale..una due tre..è li stess...

e che successivamente abbiano deciso di metterci una pietra sopra...l'uno si sposa e l'altra continua il fidanzamento.

I relativi fidanzati, che cazzarola si scelgono se NON SONO MESSI NELLA CONDIZIONE DI CONOSCERE QUELLO CHE è SUCCESSO? Che cambiamento possono accettare se non conoscono la REALTA' di questo cambiamento, la sua trasformazione, il suo MOTO.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Maggio 2007)

[/u]


Trottolino..ma che stracacchio mi cambio se io non sono messa a parte dei tuo turbamenti amorosi?...

non comunicarli all'altro , in questo caso, significa negare una realtà, negare all'altro la possibilità di essere messo nella condizione LIBERA E COSCIENTE di scegliere.

Ipotizza per un attimo (* e Anonima mi scuserà* ) che loro abbiano avuto una relazione di carattere sessuale..una due tre..è li stess...

e che successivamente abbiano deciso di metterci una pietra sopra...l'uno si sposa e l'altra continua il fidanzamento.

I relativi fidanzati, che cazzarola si scelgono se NON SONO MESSI NELLA CONDIZIONE DI CONOSCERE QUELLO CHE è SUCCESSO? Che cambiamento possono accettare se non conoscono la REALTA' di questo cambiamento, la sua trasformazione, il suo MOTO.[/quote]

Ma scusa tu eh!! Ma questi qua c'han dei bei pezzi di prosciutto cotto al forno sugli occhi?!!?!?

Anonima ha detto che ha già accennato al suo fidanzato che qualcosa non va, lui l'ha abbracciata stretta...ha capito o no? Io credo di si... e credo abbia fatto la SUA scelta!

Io non ci credo che chi sta insieme per anni non colga i cambiamenti anche solo umorali dell'altro e non si chieda e chieda di conseguenza: che succede?

_"gli occhi fanno quel che devono, niente meno e niente più...quello che ..non vedono.. è perchè non vuoi vederlo tu!" (LIGA)_

E se anche io compio l'esecrato gesto e poi vedo che ho sbagliato e che sei tu che sei la persona giusta per me e le cose fra noi riprendono come o anche meglio di prima (ok...solo pomodori maturi grazie!) perchè io ti ho riscelto e per te nulla si è spostato di una virgola, vorrà dire qualcosa o no?

Non è che tutti i *miei* turbamenti, i *miei* incasinamenti, i *miei* desiderata, li debba condividere a ogni costo, mi pare. Anche perchè se li condivido, te ne devi poi assumere sì la responsabilità di darmi una mano a risolverli: quanti son disposti DAVVERO ad accettare questo e quanti invece preferiscono girar la testa dall'altra parte e guardare solo i propri (che già bastano magari?)?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Maggio 2007)

*Fedifrago...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non concordo affatto con questa visione "mononucleare"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedifrago non e' adagiarsi per me...per l'esperienze che ho avuto,confidarsi con la persona a cui si tiene e' bellissimo...io la vedo cosi...i mali sono altri...sono i momenti di silenzio quando si sa entrambi che c'e' qualcosa da dire e non si dice...e' lo squillo che arriva al cell prima che lo si spenga...e' il memorizzare il numero di cell della collega di lavoro dicendosi dentro di se..."ma si...e' solo per amiciza..." mentre si sa bene qual'e' il vero motivo...ripeto...preferisco mentire su cose di poco conto...per cui si possa litigare e poi andare avanti dopo aver fatto pace...poi fate un po' voi.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Maggio 2007)

*nemmeno....*



uragano ha detto:


> Non sempre però l'altro ha l'intelligenza di apprezzare la sincerità con la quale ti rivolgi a lui. Spesso anche il solo informare l'altro di aver avuto pensieri, sinìgnifica insuinuare in lui il dubbio e minare le basi della stabilità del rapporto... Dipende molto dalla capacità di comprensione di chi ascolta.... In questo caso comunque sono fermamente convinta che qualunque discorso dovrebbe mantenersi sul generico... Fare nomi qui significa mandare a monte un fidanzamento, un matrimonio ed una grande amicizia...


Nemmeno...non mi permettero' mai piu' di stabilire io cos'e' che la persona a cui tengo e' in grado di capire e cosa no...gliene parlo nel modo piu' aperto e comprensibile che mi riesca ma senza generalizzare...sarebbe come prenderla per il culo per dirle la verita'...se poi si infuria...si incazza...mi prende a sberle...affrontero' la cosa...intanto pero' lei sapra' tutto quello che e' corretto che sappia...non punto la pistola in faccia a una persona e poi gliene offro una col caricatore a salve...preferisco lo scontro ad armi pari...e se e' l'altra persona a barare...meglio per me...nessuno mai potra' accusarmi di aver imbrogliato,ma soprattutto non avro' nessun rimpianto.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Maggio 2007)

> Anonima ha detto che ha già accennato al suo fidanzato che qualcosa non va, lui l'ha abbracciata stretta...ha capito o no? Io credo di si... e credo abbia fatto la SUA scelta!


Scusate, mi era sfuggito, hai ragione.



> Io non ci credo che chi sta insieme per anni non colga i cambiamenti anche solo umorali dell'altro e non si chieda e chieda di conseguenza: che succede?
> 
> _"gli occhi fanno quel che devono, niente meno e niente più...quello che ..non vedono.. è perchè non vuoi vederlo tu!" (LIGA)_


 
eccerto che si.



> E se anche io compio l'esecrato gesto e poi vedo che ho sbagliato e che sei tu che sei la persona giusta per me e le cose fra noi riprendono come o anche meglio di prima (ok...solo pomodori maturi grazie!) perchè io ti ho riscelto e per te nulla si è spostato di una virgola, vorrà dire qualcosa o no?


 
Quindi , secondo trottolo...tu compi la tua scelta, ti scopi chi cazzo ti pare... capisci che illa( l'ufficiale ) è la persona giusta...e tutti son contenti perche' TU, l'hai riconfermata?


Gliela vogliamo dare anche a lei  possibilità di" confermarti"...oppure la teniamo all'oscuro ?





> Non è che tutti i *miei* turbamenti, i *miei* incasinamenti, i *miei* desiderata, li debba condividere a ogni costo, mi pare. Anche perchè se li condivido, te ne devi poi assumere sì la responsabilità di darmi una mano a risolverli: quanti son disposti DAVVERO ad accettare questo e quanti invece preferiscono girar la testa dall'altra parte e guardare solo i propri (che già bastano magari?)?


 Trottolo, io nel ruolo di moglie Posso scegliere SE DARTI UNA MANO A RISOLVERLI,  OPPURE chederti di risolverteli DA SOLO, in questo ambito emotivo. Perchè legittimamente potrei avere anche voglia di starmene da sola mentre tu ti vivi i tuoi turbamenti emotivi..e poi ..ma POI..se ne riparla, forse.

I tuoi desiderata in questo caso coinvolgono una sfera emotiva, non stai turbandoti per l'acquisto di un paio di scarpe o della macchina nuova...


Devo essere messa nella condizione di scegliere su un terreno di trasparenza. 

E  tu non sei d'accordo mi pare..


----------



## Bruja (7 Maggio 2007)

*Mah....*

Non sarà che alla fine, per quanto si dica di essere innamorati, si ha una tale "debolezza" verso le proprie inclinazioni e pulsioni che si decide di sodddisfarle comunque? L'importante è che non lo si venga mai a sapere....
Forse questa è la sola ed unica verità, ci sono persone che mettono la propria gratificazione al di là ed al di sopra di tutto.
Quasi tutto il resto è elaborazione di pensiero che facciamo più noi che loro!!  Infatti tutto diventa "da analizzare e chiarire" quando è scoperto, diversamente credete che la cosa crei qualche differenza. E' il farla franca che crea la calma piatta, mentre la scoperta della trasgressione crea la discussione e l'analisi.
Bisognerà che ne prendiamo atto; non per nulla quando si scopre un tradimento si hanno tutti i problemi collaterali e conflittuali che sappiamo!
Il resto è routine.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2007)

*...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non sarà che *alla fine*, per quanto si dica di essere innamorati, *si ha una tale "debolezza" verso le proprie inclinazioni e pulsioni che si decide di sodddisfarle comunque? L'importante è che non lo si venga mai a sapere....*
> Forse questa è la sola ed unica verità, ci sono persone che mettono la propria gratificazione al di là ed al di sopra di tutto.
> Quasi tutto il resto è elaborazione di pensiero che facciamo più noi che loro!! Infatti *tutto diventa "da analizzare e chiarire" quando è scoperto, diversamente credete che la cosa crei qualche differenza. E' il farla franca che crea la calma piatta, mentre la scoperta della trasgressione crea la discussione e l'analisi.*
> Bisognerà che ne prendiamo atto; non per nulla quando si scopre un tradimento si hanno tutti i problemi collaterali e conflittuali che sappiamo!
> ...


Parole sante !


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Maggio 2007)

*sempre dal vangelo secondo badessa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Parole sante !


ammenne.


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (11 Maggio 2007)

*...*

ragazzi è da un bel po di tempo che non vi scrivo, dopo quel giorno sono successe un po di cose, lui mi ha ricercato e mi ha detto che la donna con cui vuole passare tutto il resto della sua vita sono io. Ma questa volta non sono stata molto disponibile nei suoi confronti avevo paura di soffrire di nuovo e che un bel giorno mi avrebbe detto che si sarebbe sposato...Cosi per darmi una dimostrazione ha detto alla sua "futura moglie" che avrebbe disdetto il matrimonio.... Ora è proprio questo il problema, lei gli ha mandato un messaggio con scritto....sto male molto male addio mi sto suicidando.... non potete capire come mi sono sentita,una fallita che ha rovinato la vita di una ragazza, lui l'ha cercata per ore ed ore alla fine l'ha trovata da sola in un posto isolato che piangeva..... e ha paura della sua reazione,ha paura che potrebbe commettere veramente qualche sciocchezza..
Sono distrutta forse è meglio che rinunci a lui. Io ho lasciato il mio ragazzo, non lo amo piu e non era giusto continuare a prenderlo in giro e a giocare con i suoi sentimenti, mi sono resa conta di amare lui,il suo amico.... ma forse è il momento di lasciarlo libero,so che mi ama ,me lo ripete ogni istante della sua giornata, ma non posso e non voglio pensare alle conseguenze....dato che lui non ha la forza di lasciarmi forse è meglio per la sua futura sposa che lo faccia io....
Sto malissimo....potete dirmi di tutto, ho sbagliato alla grande, ho sbagliato forse ad innamorarmi di questa persona, ma ormai ci sono dentro... e ora è difficile..


----------



## Verena67 (11 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ragazzi è da un bel po di tempo che non vi scrivo, dopo quel giorno sono successe un po di cose, lui mi ha ricercato e mi ha detto che la donna con cui vuole passare tutto il resto della sua vita sono io. Ma questa volta non sono stata molto disponibile nei suoi confronti avevo paura di soffrire di nuovo e che un bel giorno mi avrebbe detto che si sarebbe sposato...Cosi per darmi una dimostrazione ha detto alla sua "futura moglie" che avrebbe disdetto il matrimonio.... Ora è proprio questo il problema, lei gli ha mandato un messaggio con scritto....sto male molto male addio mi sto suicidando.... non potete capire come mi sono sentita,una fallita che ha rovinato la vita di una ragazza, lui l'ha cercata per ore ed ore alla fine l'ha trovata da sola in un posto isolato che piangeva..... e ha paura della sua reazione,ha paura che potrebbe commettere veramente qualche sciocchezza..
> Sono distrutta forse è meglio che rinunci a lui. Io ho lasciato il mio ragazzo, non lo amo piu e non era giusto continuare a prenderlo in giro e a giocare con i suoi sentimenti, mi sono resa conta di amare lui,il suo amico.... ma forse è il momento di lasciarlo libero,so che mi ama ,me lo ripete ogni istante della sua giornata, ma non posso e non voglio pensare alle conseguenze....dato che lui non ha la forza di lasciarmi forse è meglio per la sua futura sposa che lo faccia io....
> Sto malissimo....potete dirmi di tutto, ho sbagliato alla grande, ho sbagliato forse ad innamorarmi di questa persona, ma ormai ci sono dentro... e ora è difficile..


Cara amica,
ma davvero tu credi a sta cosa del suicidio? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'unica cosa buona di tutto questo (sconclusionato) racconto è l'aver lasciato il tuo ragazzo, tanto non andavate a parare da nessuna parte.
Lascia perdere l'amore e aspettati, come Clessidra, l'invito a nozze.


Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (11 Maggio 2007)

no ma il bello è che ho letto anche il messaggio....anche io pensavo fosse una bugia, e invece l'ho visto con i miei occhi quello che ha scritto....ma forse è come dici, ormai sono rassegnata...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> no ma il bello è che ho letto anche il messaggio....anche io pensavo fosse una bugia, e invece l'ho visto con i miei occhi quello che ha scritto....ma forse è come dici, ormai sono rassegnata...


Un messaggino non prova niente, sveglia!
Dai, anche il "luogo isolato"! Sembra un verbale dei carabinieri!

ESSUUUUU'!!!

Bacio!


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Pasquetta di che anno, gioia?
> 
> No, perchè quest'anno era il 9 c.m..
> 
> Considerando che oggi è il 20 e lui non puo fare a meno di me e io altrettanto, *consiglierei un suicidio collettivo*.


Lupa sei sempre la solita!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (11 Maggio 2007)

*Già*



sfigatta ha detto:


> Lupa sei sempre la solita!!!!!!!!!


 
Ma è la solita "che ci prende"!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (16 Maggio 2007)

*..*

ed eccomi di nuovo qua a scrivere su questo fantastico forum,pieno di gente meravigliosa.... grazie a loro sono riuscita a prendere la decisione che forse anzi ne sono sicura cambierà la mia vita.... che dirvi la mia situazione è cambiata..non sto piu con il mio ragazzo"forse gia l'avevo scritto" ma ora sto con l'altra persona,non si sposa piu e ci amiamo, credo che sia successo un miracolo,non l'avrei creduto mai e invece siamo assieme,certo facciamo tutto con molta prudenza perchè non vogliamo che i nostri ex partners ,almeno per il momento,sappiano della nostra storia d'amore,è meglio far passare un po di tempo, le cose cosi si normalizzano e potremmo vivere serenamente alla luce del sole...
Un abbraccio grande grande alla magnifica verena67,mi ha saputo dare degli ottimi consigli..e naturalmente anche a tutti gli altri..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ed eccomi di nuovo qua a scrivere su questo fantastico forum,pieno di gente meravigliosa.... grazie a loro sono riuscita a prendere la decisione che forse anzi ne sono sicura cambierà la mia vita.... che dirvi la mia situazione è cambiata..non sto piu con il mio ragazzo"forse gia l'avevo scritto" ma ora sto con l'altra persona,non si sposa piu e ci amiamo, credo che sia successo un miracolo,non l'avrei creduto mai e invece siamo assieme,certo facciamo tutto con molta prudenza perchè non vogliamo che i nostri ex partners ,almeno per il momento,sappiano della nostra storia d'amore,è meglio far passare un po di tempo, le cose cosi si normalizzano e potremmo vivere serenamente alla luce del sole...
> Un abbraccio grande grande alla magnifica verena67,mi ha saputo dare degli ottimi consigli..e naturalmente anche a tutti gli altri..


Auguri !!!!!

Ma i rispettivi ...come l'hanno presa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non hanno intuito qualcosa ..visto che sono stati mollati contemporaneamente?
E i due ragazzi ..come amici non si sono parlati di questa cosa strana ?


----------



## Old giulia (16 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Auguri !!!!!
> 
> Ma i rispettivi ...come l'hanno presa?
> 
> ...


 
Mah...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Maggio 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ed eccomi di nuovo qua a scrivere su questo fantastico forum,pieno di gente meravigliosa.... grazie a loro sono riuscita a prendere la decisione che forse anzi ne sono sicura cambierà la mia vita.... che dirvi la mia situazione è cambiata..non sto piu con il mio ragazzo"forse gia l'avevo scritto" ma ora sto con l'altra persona,non si sposa piu e ci amiamo, credo che sia successo un miracolo,non l'avrei creduto mai e invece siamo assieme,certo facciamo tutto con molta prudenza perchè non vogliamo che i nostri ex partners ,almeno per il momento,sappiano della nostra storia d'amore,è meglio far passare un po di tempo, le cose cosi si normalizzano e potremmo vivere serenamente alla luce del sole...
> Un abbraccio grande grande alla magnifica verena67,mi ha saputo dare degli ottimi consigli..e naturalmente anche a tutti gli altri..


Grazie cara, non ho fatto niente di speciale 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono felice per te, oso l'ultimo consiglio: non vivere una storia "all'ombra". Appena possibile, e nei giusti modi per non ferire nessuno piu' di quanto già sia ferito, portala alla luce del sole.

Un caro saluto.


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (9 Giugno 2007)

*.*

ciao è da un pò che non scrivo sul forum, ormai è passato quasi un mese dalla rottura col mio ex ragazzo, ora sono molto piu serena,più felice e con piu stima in me stessa. 
Il nostro rapporto va benissimo non avrei mai potuto chiedere di meglio..
A dimenticavo di dirvi che i nostri rispettivi ex sanno di noi,sanno che ci stiamo iniziando a frequentare,non sanno di certo tutta la verità. Grazie ancora a tutti voi,a tutti coloro che mi hanno dato una mano per superare quel brutto momento di confusione che avevo.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Giugno 2007)

anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ciao è da un pò che non scrivo sul forum, ormai è passato quasi un mese dalla rottura col mio ex ragazzo, ora sono molto piu serena,più felice e con piu stima in me stessa.
> Il nostro rapporto va benissimo non avrei mai potuto chiedere di meglio..
> A dimenticavo di dirvi che i nostri rispettivi ex sanno di noi,sanno che ci stiamo iniziando a frequentare,non sanno di certo tutta la verità. Grazie ancora a tutti voi,a tutti coloro che mi hanno dato una mano per superare quel brutto momento di confusione che avevo.


 
Sono felice per te! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi raccomando tienici informati! E comunque non fare piu' l'errore di ancorare la tua autostima ad una storia o ad un uomo! Si puo' stare bene anche da soli!


Un abbraccio!


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2007)

*Esatto*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono felice per te!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto completamente, comunque vada la tua vita futura e di coppia, è da te che devi faqr capo.... gli altri, tutti gli altri, sono intorno a te, non sono e non saranno mai importanti quanto te!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2007)

*Coraggio*



anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> ciao è da un pò che non scrivo sul forum, ormai è passato quasi un mese dalla rottura col mio ex ragazzo, ora sono molto piu serena,più felice e con piu stima in me stessa.
> Il nostro rapporto va benissimo non avrei mai potuto chiedere di meglio..
> A dimenticavo di dirvi che i nostri rispettivi ex sanno di noi,sanno che ci stiamo iniziando a frequentare,non sanno di certo tutta la verità. Grazie ancora a tutti voi,a tutti coloro che mi hanno dato una mano per superare quel brutto momento di confusione che avevo.


Questa cosa ha bisogno di essere coltivata con delicatezza perché da questa infatuazione nasca un rapporto solido.
Buon lavoro!


----------

